#ubuntustudio 2010-11-29
<Humpel> hi there
<Humpel>  i just installed ubuntu studio 10.10, but I cannot connect any usb midi device within jack
<Humpel> e.g. I plug in a Keystation 49, or a midisport 2*4. They show up in Jack connections, but I cannot connect them to anything
<Humpel> software synth (qsynth) is worling fine, virtual keyboard too.
<Humpel> any idea ?? Do i need special rights for be able to connect things on usb-midi ?
<Humpel> cannot connect them to anything = i select midi input (e.g. the Keystation) and output (e.g. qsynth) and click on connect, but nothing happens
<holstein> hey Humpel
<holstein> just double check your connections
<holstein> you might need to make audio connections
<holstein> in my experience
<holstein> going to JACK2
<holstein> some things changed in there
<holstein> *in JACK connect
<holstein> and i use a package called a2jmidid
<Humpel> well.. audio works fine when using virt. Keyboard and qsynth
<holstein> to connect my keystation 49 to synths
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> im not using 10.10 myself
<Humpel> it is just I cannot connect any usb-midi thing. they all show up, but I just can't connect anything to it
<holstein> im using 10.04 with falktx's PPA (from KXstudio)
<holstein> Humpel: try a2jmidid
<Humpel> I'll givr it a try
<holstein> i could see everything in ladish
<Humpel> tnx for the info ;)
<holstein> or some other connections panel
<holstein> and just couldnt make the connections
<holstein> and that did the trick
<holstein> the other suggestion was to not let JACK manage the midi connections
<holstein> apparently there is a checkbox in the setup somewhere
<holstein> BUT a2jmidid did what i needed
<holstein> SO i didnt try it
<Humpel> well... jack and midi works when connecting virt.keyb and qsynth ;)
<Humpel> strange things happening....
<holstein> yup
<holstein> that was my experience
<holstein> i could use virt keyboard
<holstein> and not my keystation
<Humpel> a2jmidid and ladish... got it, will try it ;)
<holstein> Humpel: try #opensourcemusicians
<Humpel> it's not only the keystation... no midisport 2*4 and no midi-usb-cable
<holstein> [lsd] over there is a midi guy
<Humpel> holstein, IRC? www?
<holstein> using 10.10
<Humpel> ah... got it (irc)
<holstein> :)
<Humpel> tnx for the help/info ;)
<holstein> anytime
 * holstein heading out for a bit...
<Humpel> holstein: ahhh... I got it working... finally. thanks to this page:http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/faq/start?redirect=1#qwhat_is_the_difference_between_jack-midi_and_alsa-midi
<Humpel> jack has been set up to use alsa_raw. So now I have switched to alsa_seq and voila... now I can connect everything the way I want to. Hooray!
<ventrik> holstein, so I've tried all the 10.xx.xx distros
<ventrik> Of Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Mint, Both Live and not live, Alt CDs and DVDs and regular CDs and DVDss
<ventrik> And studio
<ventrik> And all get that GPU error before boot finishes
<ventrik> I think the /only/ way to get around this is to have someone compile the correct drivers I need into the distro
<ventrik> Unless there is some sort of code I can input into the boot line (from grub/bootloader) that will cause the OS to boost without a GUI and then I'd just type in the directory of an external drive that I have with the driver in it and then execute that, then reboot, and then have my driver working.
<holstein> Humpel: w00t :)
<holstein> ventrik: its going to be tricky for sure
<holstein> good luck
<Humpel> holstein: ;)
<holstein> have you found someone with you GPU?
<holstein> ventrik: i used the alternate CD
<holstein> this weekend
<holstein> and installed a command line only system
<holstein> no reason why you cant to that
<holstein> OR get into recovery mode
<holstein> a shell to do what you need to do
<ventrik> Recovery mode wont boot
<ventrik> GUI error
<holstein> right
<holstein> you'll have to google around about how to get into tha recovery shell
<ventrik> Done that o.o
<holstein> ive booted into it before
<ventrik> I posted on the forums
<holstein> ventrik: how about another graphics card
<holstein> ?
<holstein> i got a stack of them
<holstein> if you were closer :)
<holstein> get one at a charity shop
<holstein> ventrik: how did forcing vesa work?
<holstein> if i were you , i woud be using 2 cds
<holstein> a normal hardy iso
<holstein> and a normal lucid iso
<holstein> maybe a couple more for testing
<holstein> knoppix and puppy
<ventrik> I've burned all my stack of 50 lol
<ventrik> And I can't swap my GPU
<ventrik> This is a lapto
<ventrik> p
<holstein> vesa should work
<holstein> has it?
<holstein> with puppy?
<holstein> i use puppy because there is a prompt at boot
<holstein> to use vesa
<holstein> and its easy to test
<holstein> ventrik: how did hardy boot live?
<ventrik> What's Hardy?
<holstein> 8.04
<holstein> the last long term support
<ventrik> Oh I only could find 1010 and 1004
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<holstein> you'll need to play detective
<holstein> see how you can get to the desktop
<holstein> using what driver
<holstein> and looking at the xorg.conf
<ventrik> Well I'm out of disks
<ventrik> And at school
<ventrik> lol
<ventrik> So I'll try that after finals I suppose
<holstein> you can do it
<holstein> it will work
<holstein> :)
<soulknife> should i have jackd1 or jackd2 installed?
<holstein> soulknife: which ever really
<holstein> unless there is something specific you need
<soulknife> holstein, ty
<holstein> im running 10.04 with falktx's ppa
<holstein> from the KXstudio distro
<soulknife> holstein, okay. i was having issues getting the jack server to start. i am in ubuntu 10.10 trying to get jack up and running :/
<holstein> that has JACK2
<soulknife> holstein, gotcha
<holstein> i didnt see anything really crazy important about upgrading
<holstein> 10.10 should have jack2
<soulknife> holstein, it does
<holstein> soulknife: what are the errors?
<soulknife> holstein, 16:12:48.452 Patchbay deactivated.
<soulknife> 16:12:48.469 Statistics reset.
<soulknife> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<soulknife> Cannot connect to server socket
<soulknife> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<soulknife> 16:12:48.477 ALSA connection graph change.
<soulknife> 16:12:48.675 ALSA connection change.
<holstein> soulknife: try
<soulknife> do i need to kill also?
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and see if it'll start
<soulknife> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> yup
<soulknife> gotcha
<holstein> *just as a test
<holstein> if it starts as su
<holstein> then we know where to look
<soulknife> nope.
<soulknife> it failed.
<holstein> what are the device settings?
<soulknife> lots of erros
<holstein> actually
<holstein> lets step back a bit
<holstein> what device are you tying to use?
<holstein> the internal card?
<soulknife> i think i had a problem like this before. and it was because i had alsa running
<soulknife> and yes. onboard audio
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> do you see the sound device when you run
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> ?
<soulknife> holstein, Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (r
<holstein> cool
<holstein> also in the terminal
<holstein> run
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and arecord -l
<holstein> you can http://paste.ubuntu.com/ the output if you want
<holstein> we just need to see the device listed there
<holstein> as availalbe
<holstein> as available*
<soulknife> ty
<soulknife> will do
<soulknife> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538116/
<soulknife> holstein, there ya go
<holstein> cool
<holstein> that looks good
<holstein> lets run
<holstein> sudoo qjackctl again
<holstein> and look under 'setup'
<holstein> uncheck the realtime box
<holstein> in the middle colunm
<holstein> in the middle column*
<soulknife> okay
<holstein> set frames period to 512
<holstein> sample rate 44100
<holstein> periods/buffer 3
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> this is where i think your problem is
<holstein> ont he right side
<holstein> interface
<soulknife> k
<holstein> thats where you'll need to experiment
<holstein> and make sure JACK is using the device you need it to
<holstein> soulknife: Driver is set to alsa?
<soulknife> yes
<holstein> should be set to alsa
<holstein> cool
<soulknife> and server path is /user/bin/jackd
<soulknife> hmmm i wonder
<holstein> did you change that?
<holstein> my path is just jackd
<holstein> BUT i havent really looked in 10.10
<holstein> at the specific changes
<soulknife> holstein, http://paste.ubuntu.com/538117/
<holstein> soulknife: thats as sudo ?
<soulknife> no, but i think something is using it already
<soulknife> i tried as sudo, similar thing
<holstein> OK
<holstein> run this
<holstein> sudo adduser soulknife audio
<holstein> IF
<holstein> soulknife is your username
<holstein> on the box
<holstein> and logout and back in
<holstein> OR restart
<holstein> and try it again
<soulknife> okay i added myself
<soulknife> brb
<holstein> cool :)
<soulknife> holstein, back
<holstein> soulknife: whats the good news :)
<soulknife> holstein, 16:26:26.528 Patchbay deactivated.
<soulknife> 16:26:26.529 Statistics reset.
<soulknife> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<soulknife> Cannot connect to server socket
<soulknife> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<soulknife> 16:26:26.547 ALSA connection graph change.
<soulknife> 16:26:26.745 ALSA connection change.
<soulknife> :9
<soulknife> :(   *
<soulknife> wait i think its workin
<soulknife> woot
<holstein> cool
<holstein> you getting xruns?
<soulknife> xruns?
<holstein> you can trouble shoot that now
<soulknife> what's that
<holstein> if needed
<holstein> soulknife: you'll know if your getting them
<soulknife> holstein, uh oh...i have no sound now..
<soulknife> .uh
<soulknife> holstein, how do i get sound.
<holstein> right
<holstein> what do you want sound with?
<holstein> you make the connections in JACK
<soulknife> how?
<holstein> i use the 'connect' tabe
<holstein> tab*
<holstein> button*
<holstein> on the left are the readables
<holstein> and the right are the writealbes
<holstein> pretty much
<holstein> hit the little + (plus) signs
<holstein> to expand the sections
<holstein> soulknife: i would suggest something like yoshimi at first
<holstein> OR hydrogen
<soulknife> uh how...i am lost
<holstein> soulknife: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> when you start JACK
<soulknife> renoise to work
<holstein> you have to THEN launch renoise
<holstein> and maybe
<holstein> in renoise select JACK as the sound server
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> when you make a track in renoise
<holstein> the track input will be on the right side there in 'connect'
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> you can route the sound card output
<holstein> right ofr left
<holstein> to that input in renoise
<holstein> OR right and left
<holstein> OR whatever you choose
<soulknife> i think i figured it out
<holstein> cool
<soulknife> was confusing at first, ty
<holstein> soulknife: totally
<holstein> crazy learning curve i find
<holstein> the versatility makes it all worth it in my opinion
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i know folk talks about renoise there
<soulknife> ty
<soulknife> holstein, i need to learn renoise
<holstein> i looked at the demo
<soulknife> holstein, i am gonna mess with the demo
<holstein> looked great
<holstein> but i use ardour mostly
<holstein> im stoked that renoise is available for linux
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-30
<domjohnson> Hi
<holstein> domjohnson: yo :)
<domjohnson> Will Ubuntu Studio 11.04 use Gnome or Unity?
<holstein> gnome
<holstein> probably stay at gnome
<holstein> gnome is not going anywhere
<holstein> and i bet there will be an official gubuntu or whatever
<domjohnson> Yeah
<domjohnson> Hope so
<domjohnson> And will it retain Xorg?
<holstein> theres no immediate plan to bail on gnome
<holstein> domjohnson: not sure about wayland
<domjohnson> Whats wayland?
<holstein> thats the x change right?
<domjohnson> I thought they were dropping it completely...
<domjohnson> Ah - Wayland is what they might replace it with
<domjohnson> I think there'll be problems with the linuxwacom project if Xorg is dropped
<domjohnson> I think many people will drop Ubuntu in favour of a Gnomebuntu or similar, particularly multimedia enthusiasts/professionals (although, I don't think there'll be many multimedia professionals using Linux...)
<holstein> domjohnson: im sure there will be some adjustments either way
<holstein> growing pains ;)
<domjohnson> yeah
<domjohnson> What version of linuxwacom is Ubuntu Studio 10.10 using/whats the latest version in the repos?
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> im still running 10.04
<domjohnson> ok
<domjohnson> What version is it on 10.04?
<domjohnson> (And, on another subject, if anyone is using 10.10, is JACK working?)
<holstein> sure
<holstein> [lsd] over in #opensourcemusicians is using it
<domjohnson> ok
<domjohnson> x64?
<holstein> and i have helped get it running on a couple boxes here
<domjohnson> Actually - probably better asking him
<holstein> domjohnson: should
<holstein> pretty sure ive only talked about 32but
<holstein> bit*
<holstein> 64bit should be fine though
<domjohnson> ok
<domjohnson> Ubuntu 10.10 isn't :(
<domjohnson> Pain the rear end, because Audacity has no automation...
<domjohnson> So when you try and edit live stuff thats 2 hours long...
<holstein> JACK in 64bit ubuntu 10.10 ?
<domjohnson> anyway :)
<domjohnson> Yeah
<domjohnson> Not working :(
<holstein> i didnt realize audacity had automation
<holstein> you mean ardour?
<domjohnson> It doesn't...
<domjohnson> Been having to use Audacity
<domjohnson> without it :(
<holstein> OIC
<holstein> what is the issue?
<holstein> does jack run as root?
<domjohnson> (I should really stop putting single sentences on multiple lines)
<domjohnson> Haven't tried to run it as root
<holstein> i would try that
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<domjohnson> But it just says "Sorry, Couldn't start JACK"
<domjohnson> Ok - cheers
<holstein> make sure your in the audio group
<domjohnson> Will try that when I get back home (at my Dad's atm)
<domjohnson> Ah - that might also be it
<holstein> sudo adduser domjohnson audio
<holstein> domjohnson: what sound device?
<holstein> internal card?
<domjohnson> Yes
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> id try that
<holstein> AND
<domjohnson> Although I have 2 cards in, and use the other for MIDI
<holstein> relax the jack settings
<holstein> something like 512/3
<domjohnson> So, actually, I think I have the non-mobo card (i.e dedicated card) set to input.
<domjohnson> ok
<holstein> maybe uncheck the 'realtime' box
<domjohnson> Thanks
<domjohnson> :)
<domjohnson> Might be the group thing - volume control doesn't work either
<domjohnson> Except in applications themselves - system wide doesn't work
<holstein> alsamixer ?
<holstein> or the one in the panel?
<holstein> is this the same as in 10.04?
<holstein> same behavior?
<domjohnson> The one in the panel
<domjohnson> 10.04 was fine
<holstein> do you need something from 10.10?
<domjohnson> huh?
<holstein> why are you running 10.10?
<holstein> you might want to search your sound card
<domjohnson> Because its the newest version...other than that, don't think I have anything which is 10.10 only
<holstein> maybe there is a backport for it or something
<holstein> could be the newer kernel
<domjohnson> Sound card has linux support from the manufacturer
<holstein> could be alsa
<domjohnson> Oh - didn't have the soundcard in 10.10
<holstein> OK
<holstein> SO
<holstein> you had 10.04 installed
<holstein> and the mixer app worked fine?
<holstein> with the card in question?
<domjohnson> yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> and now in 10.10
<holstein> it does not?
<domjohnson> No - with built-in card
<holstein> OK
<domjohnson> And it doesn't now
<holstein> so you downloaded a .deb from the manufacturer for it?
<holstein> before?
<holstein> i was just thinking why not just run 10.04
<holstein> if everything is/was working properly
<holstein> i plan on staying with 10.04 on my production box until 12.04
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-01
<ed__> holstein, i have the same, timidity midi always shows in patchage
<holstein> ed__: how is i working?
<holstein> it*
<holstein> i cant remember exactly what you had going on
<ed__> holstein, i'm not using midi, so i just ignore it, but still wonder why it shows up in patchage
<holstein> OH
<holstein> so you can connect to it ;)
<holstein> if needed
<ed__> holstein, the update manager wants me to upgrade to a newer kernel. will this affect real-time processing?
<holstein> ed__: what kernel are you running?
<ed__> holstein, 2.6.35-22-generic
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so you'll probably get a new generic kernel
<holstein> i would go for the update
<holstein> 2.6.35-22-generic isnt going anywhere :)
<holstein> so you can come back and boot into it if needed
<ed__> holstein, so when you do an ubuntustudio install, lyou don't get real-time?
<holstein> ed__: 10.10?
<ed__> holstein, yes
<holstein> there was an RT kernel in 10.04
<holstein> that was the one from 9.10
<holstein> that just got moved over
<holstein> i use 10.04 with a ppa added
<holstein> its https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid
<holstein> ^^ but its not loading right now :/
<holstein> youll have to check back later
<holstein> that has -realtime kernels
<holstein> there is abogani's ppa as well
<holstein> with the same RT kernels
<holstein> http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<ed__> holstein, yes, but don't you run into the same situation, update manager wanting to update kernel?
<holstein> thats a how-to for getting a RT kernel in 10.10
<holstein> ed__: sure
<holstein> i update or not
<holstein> depends on the machine
<holstein> my studio box
<holstein> i only run that one kernel
<holstein> aboganis
<holstein> and it doesnt update that often
<holstein> probably one update since i installed
<holstein> and it was not a new verion
<holstein> just an update
<holstein> on my other machines
<holstein> where i run more that one kernel
<holstein> i just keep track of what is what
<holstein> i try and keep the latest generic and the last generic that worked
<holstein> for emergencies
<holstein> and i dont have my grub list hidden
<ed__> holstein, ok
<holstein> ed__: feel free to come in here
<holstein> and ask
<holstein> it can be daunting
<holstein> the generic kernel is getting more and more capable of RT tasking
<ed__> holstein, what is the difference between a RT kernel and a low-latency kernel?
<holstein> i would put them in that order
<holstein> realtime then low-latency then generic
<holstein> -RT is the same as -realtime
<holstein> well, bascially
<holstein> i usually suggest starting with the generic one
<holstein> then moving up to the low-latency
<holstein> then the realtime
<holstein> if needed
<ed__> holstein, i see
<ed__> well, i'm off to play with hydrogen and ardour, thanx, later
<maitrey_> hi to all. What is the option : source code (in software centre) should it be checked???
<maitrey_> as I am getting some errors while installing the .iso
<maitrey_> thanks
<Arthur_D> hi, sorry for being slightly off-topic as I don't use Ubuntu Studio - but I need some help regarding FFMPEG and/or mencoder. If you know of a better place to get help, please give me a hint and I'll go elsewhere :)
<holstein> Arthur_D: go ahead and ask
<holstein> we'll see
<Arthur_D> okay. I'm going to do some screen recordings using glc, and then get the raw yuv stream in a y4m container. I basically know how to do that, but AFAIK video editing tools such as Pitivi can't open these files, and as such I need to encode them into a readable format. But I need to keep as much information as possible, in order to combine several clips and re-encode them into the same, more lossy file. So, what should I use to produc
<Arthur_D> e lossless, but common video files?
<holstein> cant do ogg?
<holstein> i try and do ogg whenever possible
<holstein> audio or video
<Arthur_D> video
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i try and make ogg's whenever possible, wheather the files be audio or video*
<Arthur_D> what format and settings to use to get as lossless as possible?
<holstein> Arthur_D: can you use ogg ?
<Arthur_D> AFAIK OGG isn't the best for video
<holstein> so, you tried it, and didnt like the quality?
<holstein> Arthur_D: is this HD video?
<Arthur_D> haven't tried yet
<Arthur_D> only 720p
<Arthur_D> not sure how to tell OGG to preserve as much info as possible, as I need to re-encode later
<Arthur_D> I'll use whatever gives decent results after re-encoding
<holstein> Arthur_D: are you sure pitivi wont do y4m's?
<Arthur_D> not quite - having a bit of trouble with glc atm, so can't check just yet
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1545470.html
<holstein> Arthur_D: i would just go ahead and try y4m's in a couple tools
<holstein> like pitivi
<holstein> and avidemux
<Arthur_D> yeah, that would be the best option, if it works
<holstein> and try and completely rule out using ogg or high quality mpegs
<holstein> then go from there
<Arthur_D> that sounds like the best idea. Thanks for the help (may have to add "so far", but we'll see ;) )
<holstein> sure
<holstein> good luck :)
<Arthur_D> thanks mate :)
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-02
<Arthur_D> g'night
<charlie-tca> ScottL, I see the issue with the panel on logging in now. I am testing the 64bit Natty. when you hit ENTER on the name, the bottom panel allows you
<charlie-tca> to pick languages and sessions. The text in the boxes is very light gray on white, and almost invisible
<charlie-tca> I can't pick a different language or session because I can not read what is there
<holstein> charlie-tca: hehe
<holstein> its like a bonus-egg :)
<holstein> you gotta work for it
<charlie-tca> hm, there should be a menu in natty, right?
<holstein> charlie-tca: yeah
<charlie-tca> heh
<holstein> probably ust a color change needed
<holstein> just*
<charlie-tca> restarting the VBox system to see if it will get there
<charlie-tca> No, There isn't anything across the top - panel is missing completely
<holstein> yeah, id wait a little while if you can
<holstein> and keep reporting
<holstein> charlie-tca: you know whats going on anyways
<holstein> prolly more than i do :)
<charlie-tca> yeah
<holstein> i think we are still less than a week from the unity switch over
<charlie-tca> session defaults to unity
<charlie-tca> switching to classic worked
<charlie-tca> That should be release noted, perhaps
<charlie-tca> crap
<holstein> we'll probably have to wait for the dust to settle
<holstein> and see what all we need to do to keep gnome default
<charlie-tca> That was fixed in a late patch last night. The ubuntustudio was not rebuilt
<holstein> and not have any major issues
<holstein> charlie-tca: there was talk of a compiz update
<holstein> that borked something
<holstein> a compiz update for unity
<charlie-tca> yup
<holstein> we still have time though right?
<holstein> charlie-tca: when is the next iso testing push?
<charlie-tca> now
<holstein> :/
<charlie-tca> looks like it is just a matter of which session it defaults to at login
<holstein> i wont have time for it for a while
<charlie-tca> It should default to classic desktop
<holstein> charlie-tca: you in #ubuntustudio-devel ??
<holstein> not that there is anyone over there thats not in here ;)
<holstein> anyways... BIAB
<charlie-tca> no
<ScottL> charlie-tca, i believe The.Muso understand that we need to specify the gnome session rather than the default (unity) session and is working on it
<ScottL> and i believe he is working on finding out how to set it
<ScottL> and thanks for testing :)
<charlie-tca> Okay
<charlie-tca> You are welcome. Your saw the note on the light text on white, too, right?
<charlie-tca> I think that was the panel issue I had.
<ScottL> no, i didn't see the light text on white comment until now (catching up on backscroll)
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> Just makes the words kind of invisible is all
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-03
<virtu> hi
<ajwill> hi all, I was wondering, is it possible to go from normal ubuntu 10.10 to ubuntu studio 10.4 or 10.10 without formatting and re-installing all programs and files and such?
<holstein> ajwill: i dont know of a way to go back from 10.10 to 10.04
<holstein> sudo undo ;0
<holstein> ajwill: ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> SO you can always just add whatever software you want to your current ubuntu install
<holstein> i would suggest search where ever you install packages
<holstein> synaptic, software center, apt-cache search...
<ajwill> but one problem I'm having is Jack seems to refuse to work on my comp... I tried for like 4 hours today to get it to work and still got nothing
<holstein> search for ubuntustudio
<holstein> and read about the meta packages
<holstein> ajwill: what is the error?
<holstein> ajwill: actually
<holstein> what hardware are we talking about
<holstein> an internal sound card?
<ajwill> yes, I have no external sound anything besides the fact that I want to record my GT-10 plugged via usb into my computer
<holstein> OK
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> and typr
<holstein> type*
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> then
<holstein> open 'setup'
<holstein> and lets look at the settings
<ajwill> can I just open qjackctl normally in user?
<holstein> not yet
<ajwill> okay
<holstein> you can if you want
<holstein> this will test for permissions errors though
<holstein> then we will hopefully learn why it aint 'giving up the funk' ;)
<ajwill> okay
<ajwill> I have it open and I'm in the settings window
<holstein> in the center
<holstein> frames/period
<holstein> set that to 512
<ajwill> done
<holstein> sample rate
<holstein> 44100
<ajwill> done
<holstein> periods/buffer 3
<ajwill> done
<holstein> above that
<holstein> 'driver'
<holstein> what is that set to?
<ajwill> alsa
<holstein> alsa?
<holstein> cool
<ajwill> yes
<holstein> say OK
<holstein> and try hitting 'start'
<ajwill> okay done
<holstein> back out on the main panel
<holstein> whats the good news?
<ajwill> its working, but the latency is higher than most suggest having it
<holstein> ajwill: COOL
<holstein> progress :)
<holstein> OK
<holstein> stop it
<holstein> and close it
<holstein> and lets run
<holstein> in a terminal
<ajwill> okay
<ajwill> terminal open..
<holstein> sudo adduser ajwill audio
<holstein> ASSUMING
<holstein> the username on your box is ajwill
<holstein> i would run...
<ajwill> okay
<holstein> sudo adduser holstein audio
<holstein> this adds your user to the audio group
<ajwill> done
<holstein> OK
<holstein> you might need to log out and back in for that to take effect
<holstein> i forget :/
<holstein> BUT try JACK
<holstein> as normal user
<holstein> if it doesnt start
<ajwill> I did it earlier today from googling stuff andthat's already done
<holstein> log out and back in
<holstein> then try
<holstein> and i that doesnt work... let me know
<holstein> ajwill: so you were already in the audio group?
<ajwill> yes
<ajwill> its working
<holstein> cool
<holstein> SO
<holstein> when jack is stopped
<holstein> you can tweak the settings
<holstein> the ones in the center are the ones we mess with
<holstein> the...
<holstein> frames/period
<holstein> and periods/buffer
<holstein> with an internal card
<holstein> i feel like 20ms stable is pretty good
<holstein> you might be able to push to under 10ms
<holstein> ajwill: IF your not doing any realtime effects processing
<holstein> OR running softsynths live
<holstein> you really dont need lower latency
<holstein> depends on what your needs are
<ajwill> the current latency is 34.8 and just a note, whenever I start it, it says there's an error, but then it starts normally
<holstein> ajwill: probably an older error in the window
<holstein> its kind of a running log
<holstein> sort of
<ajwill> and I may want to eventually use synths and such to write my own other stuff but for now its fine
<ajwill> yes but every time I start it
<ajwill> it pops up again
<holstein> yeah
<ajwill> over in the tray icon
<holstein> OH
<holstein> an xrun?
<ajwill> saying that it's not working
<ajwill> but then it works
<holstein> when you start?
<ajwill> nope
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> in the 'window'
<holstein> 'messages' window
<holstein> ?
<holstein> try clicking on 'messages'
<ajwill> it pops up saying that it could not connect to jack server as client in messages
<ajwill> and then goes through a bunch of other stuff
<ajwill> then works...
<holstein> and see if that keeps the messages from popping up
<holstein> when i click on 'messages' right now
<holstein> i get a window that opens
<holstein> with a log
<holstein> from whenever i was running JACK on here last
<holstein> ajwill: xruns are bad
<holstein> other than that
<holstein> i wouldnt worry
<holstein> you can try different kernels if you want
<holstein> -lowlatency and -realtime
<ajwill> okay well there's no xruns and it does pop up with that error every time, but it still works fine so I wont worry about it
<holstein> http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<holstein> ajwill: JACK will just remember that 'messages' window status
<holstein> that it is open
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> im not running 10.10
<holstein> so it could be something funky in that JACK verion that im not aware of
<ajwill> could be...
<holstein> ajwill: if your running 10.10, check out that link later on if you want to run a realtime kernel
<ajwill> oh haha I just tried running with a lower frames/period and it didnt work...
<holstein> in 10.04, you can install linux-rt
<holstein> ajwill: yeah, its a lot to ask of an onboard card
<holstein> and a generic kernel
<ajwill> how much does a non-on board card cost?
<holstein> totally depends
<holstein> the maudio delta 1010lt is resonable
<holstein> has 2 mic preamps
<holstein> 10 channels in total
<holstein> not balanced though
<holstein> and no phantom power
<holstein> otherwise i would have got one :)
<ajwill> ahhh haha
<holstein> i think they are around a buck fifty US
<holstein> really nice quality for the $$ and good support
<ajwill> only a buck fifty? or as in $150?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> $150
<ajwill> oh haha
<holstein> or so
<ajwill> had me excited there :P
<holstein> i like the idea of the zoom H4
<holstein> 2 nice mics onboard
<holstein> 2 other nice preamps
<holstein> balanced phantom power
<holstein> stand alone mode
<holstein> works well in JACK
<holstein> i think they are around $300
<ajwill> okay new problem!
<holstein> im not bit into USB devices though
<holstein> i have a presonus firepod
<holstein> you can get one under $400
<holstein> 8 balanced mic pre's :)
<holstein> ajwill: whats up?
<ajwill> qjackctl wont rn
<ajwill> *run
<holstein> ajwill: what did you change?
<holstein> try and set it back to
<holstein> 512/3
<holstein> or 1024/3 even
<ajwill> I changed the frames/period and then it froze when I tried to start it, now I cant open it again
<holstein> jack is one of those things you kinda have to live in for a bit
<ajwill> oo success! I got it to run at an under 20ms latency...
<holstein> ajwill: sweet :)
<ajwill> one more attempt at lowering it to 256/2...
<holstein> dont worry too much about latency
<holstein> i say
<holstein> i have a couple different JACK profiles
<holstein> i have one thats around 2ms
<holstein> 1.7 or so
<holstein> i use that for live stuff
<holstein> usually im tracking at around 11ms
<ajwill> ah
<holstein> and mixing at more like 40ms or more
<ajwill> thats pretty good then I have.. 17.4ms working
<holstein> ajwill: you'll really see when you start opening jack apps
<holstein> and connecting things
<holstein> how stable it is
<holstein> i think 20ms would be ideal for you
<holstein> with that kernel and card
<holstein> for now
<ajwill> okay, then I'll get it back down to 20ms so it doesnt crash when I open a program :P
<ajwill> do you think 34ms is fine? because when I run it at 24 I get a couple messages saying something about xruns
<ajwill> ??
<ajwill> owait nvm I get a thing saying "xrun of at least 2.418msecs" even at 34.8ms...
<holstein> ajwill: i think you can get under 30 with a different kernel later
<holstein> BUT i think even 60ms wouldnt matter much right now
<holstein> i would just get it stable
<holstein> and play around with some things
<ajwill> okay
<holstein> to be honest
<holstein> i find over 12ms to be a bit un-tolerable
<holstein> with soft synths
<holstein> so i wouldnt sweat it right now
<ajwill> what's a good recording program? I've tried ardour and I dont like that you cant have it click in before you start
<holstein> AH
<holstein> you can
<holstein> ajwill: ardour has a crazy learing curve
<holstein> that what i use though
<holstein> ajwill: check out #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> lots of folk use different DAW's there
<holstein> and talk about them
<ajwill> hm okay
<holstein> qtractor
<holstein> renoise
<ajwill> well one question I have
<holstein> i dont think audacity is a good option
<ajwill> is it possible to get a like 8 beat click in with ardour?
<holstein> ajwill: sure
<ajwill> and I totally agree with you on that one
<ajwill> how? I need that and once I have that ardour will be fine
<holstein> its possible to que hydrogen drum machine up
<holstein> have it play 8 bars
<holstein> before you track in ardour
<holstein> 8 beats *
<ajwill> would you suggest just starting with ardour and using it?
<ajwill> or should I look for something more user friendly? like jokosher?
<holstein> ajwill: i cant really say
<holstein> i find its the best tool for me
<ajwill> what kind of recording do you do?
<holstein> and #ardour is *so* helpful
<holstein> ajwill: mostly live stuff
<holstein> not midi
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu/rupert/
<holstein> ^^ thats the most recent thing im mostly done with
<ajwill> hm, thats rlly good!
<holstein> thanks :)
<holstein> turned out pretty well i think
<ajwill> my limit atm is just doing home recording for youtube covers and such :P
<holstein> cool
<holstein> you might enjoy the community over at #opensourcemusicians
<ajwill> I probably would haha, maybe I'll go there to get advice on a daw to use...
<ajwill> so is opensourcemuscians an irc for linux musicians?
<holstein> theres a guy that was doing 'pomplamoose' esque vids
<holstein> really good ones :)
<holstein> ajwill: yeah, its on freenode
<holstein> just /j #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> or /join
<ajwill> joined
<ajwill> hmm
<_pg_> I just installed a slew of updates on my persistent usb install and now there is a login screen, the credentials "ubuntu" and "blank" seem to try to login but then it blanks back to the login screen. Any ideas?
<holstein> _pg_: can you use an older kernel?
<holstein> i think you push shift at some point
<holstein> to see grub2's list
<_pg_> holstein: hmm, ill try that
<_pg_> holstein: thanx
<holstein> worth a try :)
<domjohnson> Hi
<domjohnson> Has anyone got an Intuos4 working in 10.10?
<hxod> Hello, I work in a kind of indepent project of art production in the brazilian amazon. Then, I wanna try ubuntustudio, but Gnome is "freezed" here. Does anyone have any clue, please?
<hxod> Does anyone could help? The system boots normaly, I login, and then the background's screen appears (normaly), I can move the mouse, but there are no panel and nothing else (eventhough I can change to desktop 2, 3 and 4. :P
<hxod> Hello, I work in a kind of indepent project of art production in the brazilian amazon. Then, I wanna try ubuntustudio, but Gnome is "freezed" here. Does anyone have any clue, please?
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-04
<virtu> hi
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/audio/35XLDtYW/Ascension_-_Concert_Grand_and_.html
<ailo> Anyone else testing Ubuntustudio alpha, here?
<holstein> not yet
<holstein> i hear the gnome session is a bit funky right now
<holstein> with the unity switch happening in the main buntu
<ailo> yeah. I just tried logging in into unity, but there was no panels. "Classic Desktop" worked fine, though.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> thats being updated AFAIK
<ailo> I saw some new tasksel's, but choosing all of them did not work.
<ailo> During install, I mean.
<holstein> ailo: yeah
<holstein> it'll be automatic
<holstein> i think we'll lose unity
<holstein> and stay with gnome
<holstein> maybe have both
<holstein> im not totally sure
<holstein> ailo: im about to check out remmina
<ailo> holstein: Where do we report bugs? Can't get Alessio's low-latency kernel to install. Apt complains about not being able to install headers.
<ailo> The headers package is in the list, but for some reason it won't install.
<ailo> I found https://launchpad.net/ubuntustudio, where you can report bugs.
<ailo> Alessio doesn't seem to have a "Report bug" option in his launchpad pages.
<holstein> ailo: we just report in LP
<holstein> same as normal ubuntu
<holstein> ScottL: did you see ^^
<holstein> 03:08 < ailo> holstein: Where do we report bugs? Can't get Alessio's low-latency kernel to install. Apt complains about not  being able to install headers.
<holstein> ^
<holstein> ailo: 32bit?
<ScottL> thanks holstein
<ScottL> i believe the -lowlatency he is talking about is pulled from abogani's ppa
<ScottL> we will need to talk directly to him
<ScottL> if someone does file a bug then we should _subscribe_ him to the bug (not assign him to the bug)
<ScottL> otherwise we probably need to email alessio directly
<ScottL> which can be accomplished from the "Contact This Person" button on his launchpad page
<holstein> OIC
<holstein> ailo: yeah, if you added abogani's PPA
<holstein> we'll just have to get a message to him
<holstein> and make sure he knows about it
<ed__> hi everybody
<ed__> I have a problem with ardour
<holstein> hey ed__
<holstein> whats up?
<ed__> hi holstein, i'm trying to hook up hydrogen to ardour. i can record the track, but hear no output (unless i play the recorded track back)
<holstein> ed__: you want to 'monitor' the hydrogen playback?
<holstein> while recording?
<ed__> holstein, yes, and monitor it when not recording or playing back
<holstein> this can be done in ardour itself, but you would need to ask in #ardour for specifics
<holstein> the way i do this
<holstein> i just route the tracks
<holstein> in jack control
<holstein> to whatever im monitoring with
<holstein> my sound card*
<holstein> and route them to the tracks i want to record them on as well
<holstein> spliting them so ardour and I can both hear them
<ed__> holstein, i have hydrogen outs into audio1 in1 and in2. and the audio 1 out1 and out into master in1 and in2, master out1 and out2 to playback in1 and in2
<holstein> right
<holstein> ed__: but, those labels are not persistent
<ed__> shouldn't i be able to hear hydrogen?
<holstein> different for me
<holstein> SO it might take me a minute to figure out what is what
<holstein> ed__: i would say
<holstein> on the right side
<holstein> playback 1 and 2
<holstein> *should* be your sound card
<holstein> and going out from hydrogen to those *should* let you hear them
<holstein> regardless of ardour
<holstein> SO lets try and get that happening
<holstein> and go from there
<ed__> holstein, ok, but please note, i have system capture out1 and out2 routed the exact same way and i can hear my bass just fine
<holstein> right
<holstein> this should work
<holstein> and could be a hydrogen bug
<holstein> ive had issues with ht
<holstein> it*
<holstein> before
<holstein> not often though
<holstein> ed__: AFAIK hydrogen is always in RC status
<holstein> like google or something ;)
<holstein> ed__: i know there is a setting in hydrogen
<holstein> to make a separate output per instrument
<holstein> i like that
<holstein> *preffer
<ed__> holstein, ok thanx, but something must be buggy, because i think you should be able to monitor your tracks
<holstein> not that that is going to fix the issue
<holstein> ed__: you can
<holstein> and i dont think its an issue in ardour
<holstein> BUT i could be wrong
<holstein> i just route
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> and dont have ardour do that
<holstein> but there is a button that i unclick
<holstein> 'auto output' or something like that
<holstein> its a green button on the ardour panel
<holstein> and i think that routes to the 'audition' outputs
<holstein> that show up in JACK
<holstein> ed__: if i were you
<ed__> holstein, i am routing with patchage, have been trying various routings, checking the routings in ardour and except for the source (capture or hydrogen) they are the same
<holstein> i would close everything
<holstein> open only JACK and hydrogen
<holstein> and try to make those connections using JACK 'connect' instead of patchage
<holstein> try to reduce the variables
<holstein> and then go from there
<ed__> holstein, already done that, in that scenario hydrogen works fine
<holstein> ed__: cool
<holstein> SO
<holstein> you open ardour?
<ed__> holstein, yes
<holstein> and you cant hear hydrogen anymore?
<holstein> again, i would try this without patchage
<holstein> just to make sure
<ed__> holstein, when i start hydrogen it automatically connect hydrogen outs to system playback
<holstein> hydrogen is already running right?
<holstein> with JACK running
<holstein> without patchage open
<holstein> get hydrogen running
<holstein> making sounds
<holstein> then
<holstein> fire up ardour
<holstein> and double check the connections in 'connect'
<holstein> and see whats happening
<ed__> when i then start ardour, system capture is automatically connect to adour audio1 in 1 and in2, master out and audition out routed to system playback
<holstein> ed__: right
<holstein> and thats probably what you want
<holstein> i usually unplug everything
<holstein> and do it myself
<ed__> holstein, just a sec, i'm going to try something
<ed__> holstein, well the level meters in the master bus are showing sound levels, but no sounds coming out on master bus out
<ed__> holstein, master bus out -> system playback
<holstein> ed__: so you get no sounds at all from ardour?
<holstein> after recording something?
<ed__> holstein, hydrogen can be recorded, and when you play it back you get sound. i just cannot here it while recording
<holstein> ed__: you can hear hydrogen while ardour is not open>
<holstein> ?
<ed__> holstein, yes
<holstein> and the routing is the same?
<holstein> now?
<holstein> double check hydrogens routing in JACK
<holstein> ed__: for my workflow
<holstein> i would have all the hydrogen outs routed to my card and to the tracks i want to record
<holstein> ardour might change that when you launch it
<ed__> no, i've routed hydrogen out to adour track1 in, and ardour track1 out to ardour moniter in, and ardour monitor out to system->playback. this works when i use system->capture for the input
<holstein> ed__: right
<holstein> just route hydrogen right to the card
<holstein> split its outs
<holstein> to both sources
<ed__> holstein, yes, i guess that will be what i have to do
<holstein> ed__: thats the way i preffer to do it
<holstein> if you want to use ardour for monitoring, you should ask in #ardour
<holstein> i cant remember why i didnt like it
<ed__> holstein,  ok thanks for the help
<holstein> OH, if i want to stick a reverb on
<holstein> or something
<holstein> just for tracking
<holstein> this is easier i find
<holstein> i get a seperated 'line' that i can mess with
<holstein> that doesnt go to tape
<holstein> ed__: also ask in #opensourcemusicians :)
 * holstein gotta run to the LUG meeting :)
<holstein> bbl..
<ed__> holstein, ok, thanks again
<domjohnson> Does Ubuntu Studio boot by default into the rt kernel?
<holstein> domjohnson: nope
<domjohnson> OK
<holstein> domjohnson: theres a trick to getting a realtime kernel in 10.10
<domjohnson> Just seems a little unstable
<holstein> http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
 * holstein gotta run...
<holstein> BBL
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-05
<virtu> Hi.. need some help
<FunkyStickman> you still here, virtu?
<virtu> yes FunkyStickman
<FunkyStickman> what do you need help with?
<virtu> sync an audio file to a video file
<FunkyStickman> playing it back with something like Mplayer?
<virtu> yes... I have 2 files: a video with no sound that I recorded when I was playing the piano
<virtu> and the audio from piano
<virtu> now I want to sync the audio with the video
<FunkyStickman> ah, I see. Do you just want to play them back synced, or combine them?
<virtu> combine them
<virtu> because the video starts earlier then the sound
<virtu> so I have to check the exact moment to start the audio
<FunkyStickman> you could use a program like Kino to combine them and put them together, Kino lets you overdub a separate audio track, and has a value you can offset it by
<virtu> hmm
<virtu> perfect
<virtu> I already have it
<virtu> let's try... tks FunkyStickman
<FunkyStickman> Kino has a lot of other neat features too, like making titles. It's a linear editor, though, so works best when making simple videos or credits
<FunkyStickman> I use it mostly for making title credits, but use it however you see fit
<virtu> =)
<virtu> this is my first video record and also my first video editing
<virtu> so... I recored using my cell phone... video is a crap, but the audio is good enough
<virtu> hmm kino imported the video with wrong settings I think... the video is in fast mode
<FunkyStickman> interesting...
<FunkyStickman> what format is it? Mpeg?
<virtu> .avi
<virtu> 3mb file
<FunkyStickman> does it play back correctly in mplayer?
<virtu> in totem, yes
<FunkyStickman> ugh.
<virtu> also in vlc
<FunkyStickman> how much faster is it?
<FunkyStickman> 2x?
<FunkyStickman> 1.5?
<virtu> very fast
<virtu> maybe 5x
<virtu> kino imports to .dv format
<FunkyStickman> correct, it is supposed to auto resample it, check the project's default settings
<FunkyStickman> click "edit -> preferences" and make sure it's set to the same general format, if it's 4:3 or whatever
<virtu> right now i am doing that
<virtu> let's see
<FunkyStickman> if the project is set to 4:3 and NTSC it will try to reformat everything to fit that
<FunkyStickman> just a stab in the dark
<virtu> ok...
<FunkyStickman> but I'm thinking it's miscalculating the audio/video bitrate
<virtu> NTSC, 44,1khz and 4:3
<virtu> let's try this seetings
<virtu> still fast
<FunkyStickman> hmmm
<virtu> with avidemux is there away to sync them up?
<FunkyStickman> might try using mencoder to resample it... but the mencoder manual is like 200 pages
<FunkyStickman> mencoder could do it
<virtu> yeah.. mencoder is not so user friendly =(
<FunkyStickman> not even remotely
<FunkyStickman> but it is the most powerful resampling tool there is
<virtu> with avidemux I can open the video, but I cant sync the audio =/
<virtu> FunkyStickman, I am back to kino again... and now it seems to be 2 or 3x fast
<virtu> I change some seetings into display tab
<virtu> so I almost done with it
<virtu> =)
<virtu> ok got it right
<virtu> change some settings into display and sound tab
<FunkyStickman> fantastic
<FunkyStickman> Kino takes about 10 minutes to figure out, but once you've got it, it's pretty simple
<virtu> how can I add a mp3 file into it?
<virtu> I try some options and didnt work
<virtu> so I am back to zero... =(
<virtu> to import the video I had to uncheck the sound module on Kino =/
<virtu> problem with pulseaudio
<FunkyStickman> grrrr. I hate pulseaudio
<FunkyStickman> so does everyone else, apparently
<FunkyStickman> cause they haven't fixed it yet
<virtu> aham
<virtu> wait a second... will record all video and sound again
<virtu> I always made a mistake when recording =/
<FunkyStickman> hmmm
<virtu> ok... everything recored again (better now)
<keantoken> Hello, is anyone there?
<keantoken> Ubuntustudio is hanging on me after trying to install audacious 2.4...
<keantoken> Won't start up, just displays the splash screen forever.
<keantoken> I have a screenshot: http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa290/keantoken/DCP00894.jpg
<keantoken> I used the code on this page: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/install-audacious2-24-beta-1-in-ubuntu.html
<holstein> keantoken: hey
<holstein> i'll be a minute...
<holstein> if you can ahng
<holstein> hang*
<keantoken> It's aliiiiiiive! I'll be here while I can.
<holstein> keantoken: does an ubuntu live CD run?
<keantoken> I've lost mine, otherwise I would have tried.
<holstein> i think that would be a good troubleshooting step
<keantoken> Maybe I could burn one quickly.
<holstein> i think its a graphics card issue
<holstein> card driver issue *
<keantoken> I've never had a graphics issue, except after kernel updates which were easily fixed.
<holstein> keantoken: with ubuntu?
<keantoken> ubuntustudio
<holstein> keantoken: SO, this is an install that used to work?
<holstein> is it 10.10 ?
<keantoken> 10.04
<holstein> 23:16 < keantoken> Ubuntustudio is hanging on me after trying to install audacious 2.4...
<keantoken> I've been using it for several months.
<holstein>  what doest that mean?
<virtu> <enter>
<holstein> keantoken: OK
<holstein> i see
<holstein> you added the audacious testing PPA
<holstein> keantoken: did you install it?
<holstein> i cant imagine what in that PPA would break X
<keantoken> I installed using the code at the bottom of the linked page. Then I saw the link below it to the newer stable versions.
<holstein> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/unstable
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get install audacious audacious-plugins
<holstein> ^ that
<holstein> you did that right?
<keantoken> yes
<holstein> did you get any errors?
<keantoken> I saw many warnings, but no errors.
<keantoken> But afterwards Synaptic would not open when I wanted to add the PPA audacious repositories.
<keantoken> So I rebooted to see if that would fix things and this happened.
<holstein> apt-add adds the repos
<holstein> keantoken: i would look at
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<holstein> ^^ hehe, at the same website even :)
<holstein> keantoken: assumming you can get to the command line
<holstein> recovery terminal or whatever its called
<keantoken> I can get to the command line via Grub and recovery mode kernel
<holstein> keantoken: COOL
<holstein> try ppa purge
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> after that
<holstein> IF it does not 'give up the funk'
<keantoken> I just wrote down the commands, and will get back
<holstein> keantoken: good luck
<keantoken> It says "ppa: command not found"
<virtu> still with problems to sync =(
<holstein> keantoken: with the ppa purge?
<keantoken> yes.
<keantoken> I'm logged in as root. Should I login as my normal user?
<holstein> should be
<holstein> sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/unstable
<holstein> keantoken: you'll need root
<holstein> or sudo
<holstein> might need to install ppapurge
<holstein> i havent used it other than inside ubuntutweak
<holstein> it=ppa-purge
<keantoken> Also also keep seeing the error "sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned error (1)"
<keantoken> I tried ppa purg and ppa-purge
<holstein> keantoken: try
<keantoken> do I use "sudo apt-get install ppapurge"?
<holstein> keantoken: yeah
<holstein> try it
<holstein> also
<holstein> you can try
<holstein> sudo apt-get -f install
<holstein> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1-a-171107/
<holstein> also, about the PPA purge http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<virtu> it sucks to try add audio and video to a new file =/
<keantoken> It says "can't find package ppapurge"
<holstein> right
<holstein> you'll probably need to install it
<holstein> thats probably
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<holstein> or ppapurge
<holstein> which ever it is
<keantoken> I tried that too.
<holstein> i think its ppa-purge
<holstein> keantoken: tried what?
<keantoken> I tried both ppapurge and ppa-purge
<holstein> installing them?
 * holstein looking
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> ppa-purge
<holstein> ppa-purge - disables a PPA and reverts to official packages
<holstein> so you'll need to install it
<holstein> with
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<holstein> if apt is complaining
<holstein> try running that fix
<holstein> sudo apt-get -f install
<holstein> almost seems like the computer shutdown in the middle of installing packages
<keantoken> I've tried all this and nothing works
<holstein> you've tried both of those
<keantoken> yes
<holstein> and these are not working yet
<holstein> any more errors from apt?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541998
<holstein> suggests http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541998
<holstein> opps
<holstein> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<holstein> 
<holstein> keantoken: good news is
<holstein> you can look more places for help
<holstein> this would not be studio specific
<holstein> if you drop that error in a more active channel
<holstein> you might get better suggestions :)
<keantoken> I see "gconftool-2: symbol lookup error: gconftool2: undefined symbol: g_option_content_new
<holstein> where?
<holstein> that could be an update that got borked
<keantoken> running that last command
<keantoken> I get many lines saying libglib2.0 has not been configured yet.
<holstein> i would expect to see this if an update or upgrade was going on
<holstein> and the power was cut to the machine
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> your going to need to figure out what happened to you packages
<holstein> and how to straigten it out
<holstein> keantoken: does apt work now?
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<keantoken> Before I founde the audacious repository I was trying to install the audacious dependencies and I'll bet I screwed up installing the esoteric libglib
<keantoken> along with the esoteric libglib+2.5
<keantoken> which was worth a good rant...
<keantoken> Actually that's gtk+2.5, not libglib...
<holstein> keantoken: still should be able to straigten in out though
<holstein>                                      it*
<holstein> im the kind of guy that would probably fuss with it for a day or so
<holstein> then reinstall ;)
<keantoken> How much of my system will remain as it was if I reinstall?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> you mean your entire system?
<holstein> if your dual booting something else
<holstein> the other OS should be fine
<holstein> IF you have a separate home partition
<holstein> and dont format it
<holstein> you would have most config files and personal files in place
<holstein> you can backup your home directory though
<holstein> i think ubuntu one does that :)
<keantoken> What if I ran ./configure from the libglib folder?
 * holstein shrugs
<holstein> i would try googling each error you get from a package manager
<holstein> and try fixing you packages
<keantoken> Thanks for your help. How can I copy my home directory to a safe place?
<keantoken> Upgrading to 10.10 sounds appealing anyways.
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> might as well
<holstein> im staying with 10.04
<holstein> keantoken: i would probaly just use a USB stick
<virtu> almosto done
<holstein> you can use a live CD to copy it over if needed
<keantoken> How do I put it in the new install without causing strange things to happen?
<holstein> carefully ;)
<holstein> permissions is really the only issue you should have
<holstein> keantoken: just grab the stuff you need
<holstein> maybe .mozilla
<holstein> just move that into your home
<holstein> before you open FF
<holstein> OR overwrite whatever .mozilla is already there
<holstein> same for the others in theory
<keantoken> Alright, I will try that.
<holstein> keantoken: you should try asking around though
<holstein> maybe in your local ubuntu channel
<holstein> IF you feel like troubleshooting a bit more
<keantoken> Nah, I think I feel like dealing with upgrade caveats. Though I wish upgrades really meant smoother running linux...
<keantoken> Thanks again. Bye.
<virtu> finally
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqzjYf1lmQY
<virtu> sync in windows =(
<holstein> virtu: nice
<holstein> is that your tune?
<virtu> yes
<virtu> recorded the video with a smartphone
<virtu> and the audio with built in recorder
<virtu> time to go...
<virtu> c ya
<virtu> tks
<floogy> Hi, I'm running lucid on amd64,  alsa-base and source 1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3 and  linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.32-26-generic    2.6.32-26.25
<floogy> I got no sound at all, but the levelmeter for pulseaudio shows a moving graph if I paplay a wav file
<floogy> But, When booting into windows I will have sound in winxp
<floogy> $ uname -a
<floogy> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-26-preempt #48-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Nov 24 10:43:13 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<floogy> pulseaudio -vv gives this:
<floogy> D: module-rtp-recv.c: wi=1862304822 ri=1794430839
<floogy> D: module-rtp-recv.c: Write index deviates by 67873,98 ms, expected 500,00 ms
<floogy> D: module-rtp-recv.c: Hmmm, rate fix is too large (594238 Hz), not applying.
<floogy> D: module-rtp-recv.c: Updated sampling rate to 44100 Hz.
<floogy> D: module-rtp-recv.c: Updating sample rate
<floogy> What happened to the alsa driver?
<floogy> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=866e92f95489a8aea93f45916fa35b85b05b366b
<floogy> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/300801/
<floogy> I guess it's an issue with the alsa driver itself.
<floogy> Does anyone knoe how to debug this?
<floogy> knoe/know
<virtu> hi
<virtu> good morning
 * holstein waves to virtu 
<virtu> slept only 4 hours.... spend all night trying to sync the audio on that video that I post at youtube
<holstein> can be challenging
<holstein> i thought it looked fine
<holstein> in sync
<holstein> i remember using virtualdub in windows
<holstein> because i was having sync issues with some project
<virtu> Yeah... I use Windows Movie Maker and it was very easy
<holstein> it was one of my first experiences with open source software
<holstein> worked great
<holstein> at the time, movie maker was way off
<virtu> so... in linux ambient I got a lot of difficulties... =(
<holstein> well, the vid would start fine
<holstein> and then the audio trailed off
<holstein> after 20 minutes or so
<holstein> til it got WAY off
<virtu> aham...
<holstein> like 5+ seconds or so
<holstein> after an hour
<holstein> im not familiar with linux ambient
<holstein> virtu: should have been in sync from the source
<holstein> the phone
<virtu> and that matters make me mad... because it seems very simple to sync, but you need a nice software... and WMM has a simple function that allow to delay the sound
<holstein> if not, i would look there
<holstein> maybe use something like ustream
<holstein> with a PC
<holstein> then, its uploaded
<holstein> and in sync
<holstein> and share-able
<holstein> all in one go
<virtu> sure, it could be, but I recorded the video in mute because the poor quality of video camera
<holstein> you should be able to add
<holstein> and edit the audio
<holstein> in whatever editor
<holstein> pitivi or avidmeux
<virtu> ohh sure...
<holstein> or whatever you want
<virtu> but it was very hard to sync them up into pitivi and avidemux
<holstein> well, the piece is mostly rubato
<virtu> in pitivi I didnt find an option to adjust when the sound begins in seconds
<holstein> that would add to the challenge
<holstein> i think if i had a project like that
<holstein> i would try and have a click track going
<holstein> and sync up to it
<holstein> on both ends
<holstein> vid and audio
<holstein> and have some kind of clap on the same beat in the lead in
<holstein> go to where the clap is in the vid and line that up with the clap on the audio
<holstein> even if its going to be rubato
<holstein> and i wanted to record the video and the audio at the same time
<holstein> just on different devices
<virtu> sure...
<holstein> i would still try and clap i think
<holstein> or something visual and audible
<holstein> to sync to
<virtu> visual will be easier
<holstein> like they used to do in the movies
<virtu> you see your finger and listen the audio.. when they are matching... you will note that all audio and video must be synced
<holstein> with that clacker board
<holstein> virtu: probably just bothers you
<holstein> what i saw looked fine
<holstein> i didnt notice any sync issues
<virtu> yeahh... that was the better that I did that time
<holstein> you could also do a slide show or something
<holstein> and play the audio along to that
<holstein> then the sync wouldnt be that important
<virtu> check this out:
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1xqO5Ycses
<holstein> yeah, you just need a good reference point
<holstein> a clap or something short and stacato from the piano
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZDyKlf8bdE
<holstein> when we did these
<holstein> the guy had the pianist play a loud short staccato 'bang'
<holstein> on the piano
<holstein> that he could see clearly on the video
<virtu> a challenge to sync that...
<virtu> but with that signs (visible) it seems to make easier
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RnThpo0Atk
<holstein> we did it each time
<holstein> he recorded a concert
<holstein> not sure how that got synced up
<holstein> but it did
<holstein> i like these better though
<virtu> like the piano melody from the last one
<virtu> smotth
<virtu> smooth
<holstein> thats one of his tunes
<holstein> keith davis
<holstein> both of these are his originals
<virtu> very nice...
<virtu> holstein: now I´ll go launch time...
<holstein> have a good one :)
<virtu> and after have o work a little... tomorrow I´ll go to Sao Paulo
<holstein> nice
<virtu> o = to
<virtu> c ya
<floogy> Hi, I got this if I want to connect to the server: W: socket-server.c: TCP connection refused by tcpwrap.
<floogy> If i uncomment ALL:ALL in /etc/hosts.deny paplay works. But that's insane
<floogy> So, what should I put into /etc/hosts.allow ?
<floogy> According to this http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/FAQ#Igetthiserrormessage:Connectionrefused
<floogy> This should be ok? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/300883/
<floogy> But it doesn't work at all.
<floogy> So, what's wrong?
<holstein> hey floogy
 * holstein reading
<floogy> hi holstein
<holstein> i see your in #pulseaudio :)
<holstein> i will suggest asking in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> and maybe i could help come up with an alternative solution to the overall need
<holstein> but, my favorite pulse audio feature is that when i start JACK, it gets disabled ;)
<virtu_OFF> pulse audio also is my problem when it is enable =/
<floogy> yes, but I'm rarely using jack, so I combined both setups. This might be not the best setup, but it worked once.
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<holstein> im not suggesting a JACK solution yet
<floogy> and the tcpwrap issue isn't affected by jackd I guess.
<floogy> I want to be able to connect to pulseaudio
<floogy> W: socket-server.c: TCP connection refused by tcpwrap
<holstein> right
<holstein> but, what is the overall goal?
<holstein> a remote audio player?
<holstein> play networked audio in general?
<floogy> To get the whole pulse thing to work, as it does once.
<holstein> floogy: locally?
<floogy> yes locally
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> so pulse is just not working on your box?
<floogy> yes, but I can't connect to it
<floogy> So, it's not working
<holstein> im not sure i understand what you mean by 'connect to it'
<holstein> in what capacity are you trying to connect to it?
<holstein> i have a VIA chip
<holstein> in a mininote
<holstein> anytime i open the pulse audio prefereces
<floogy> $ LANG=EN paplay  ~/ged_steffie.wav
<floogy> Connection failure: Connection refused
<holstein> the device crashes
<floogy> W: socket-server.c: TCP connection refused by tcpwrap.
<holstein> i have a shortcut to 'revive' it
<holstein> but sometimes i have to restart
<holstein> floogy: how about the test app?
<floogy> Oh wow, pulseaudio crashed. And now it works, hm. So it may not realised my hosts.allow edited version?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> probably have to restart it
<holstein> to get it to use that config file
<holstein> or crash it ;)
<floogy> I read one have to restart inetd to use the new hosts.allow settings, but I got no inetd process running. So I guess I have to restart pulseaudio itself instead
<floogy> I'll test if everything is ok now.
<holstein> i cant imagine why you would need to get that envolved
<holstein> pulse almost always 'just works' for me
<holstein> and i never do any recording with it
<floogy> Hmm, I edited hosts.allow and changed ALL to LOCAL, then restarted pulseaudio and now I get again refused
<holstein> floogy: so it was working?
<holstein> and you did what?
<holstein> why?
<holstein> i would say, next time you hear something
<holstein> just stop tweaking ;)
<floogy> Hm, ok with ALL it works, but not with LOCAL, I can't understand that, and I guess thats not secure at all.
<holstein> shouldnt be a problem
<holstein> whats the worst that could happen
<holstein> you got you firewall down
<floogy> because it only affects pulseaudio?
<holstein> and somebody plays sound on your box somehow
<holstein> a random hacker
<holstein> thats running linux
<holstein> and looking for a linux user
<holstein> to play audio at ;)
<floogy> Hm,ok pulseaudio is not vulnerable to gain root access?
<holstein> i guess if there is a pulse user
<holstein> or group
<holstein> that has su access
<holstein> but still
<holstein> a long shot i say
<holstein> floogy: maybe you have some strange hardware
<holstein> and would do better removing pulse
<holstein> if your worried about it
<floogy> Hm, but it always (maybe <10.04) worked that way. I found this here: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/PulseAudio
<floogy> and it worked until a couple of weeks ago.
<floogy> or month, I don't know. Often I don't use sound at all.
<holstein> floogy: this is 10.04?
<floogy> yes
<holstein> did you update alsa?
<holstein> i think there is a script somewhere
<floogy> It's a backported version
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<floogy> $ apt-cache policy linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<floogy> linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic:
<floogy>   Installiert: 2.6.32.26.28
<floogy> *** 2.6.32.26.28 0
<floogy>         500 ftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/mirror/archive.ubuntu.com/ lucid-updates/main Packages
<holstein> floogy: hey
<holstein> did you try an older kernel?
<holstein> you could boot into an earlier kernel
<floogy> No, I use this one Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-26-preempt #48-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Nov 24 10:43:13 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<holstein> right
<holstein> maybe there is an older one?
<holstein> or you could install the generic one
<holstein> and see how it works
<floogy> But I think thats not related to tcpwrapper behavior of pulseaudio?
<holstein> i have no idea what that is
<holstein> its never been an issue for me
<holstein> these are just some common trouble-shooting steps i go through
<holstein> trying to reduce variables
<floogy> holstein, What do you have in /etc/hosts.allow regarding pulseaudio?
 * holstein looking
<holstein> i got nothing in there
<floogy> holstein, what os are you running?
<holstein> 10.04
<holstein> same with /etc/hosts.deny
<holstein> just the commented out stuff that come in there
<holstein> ive never needed to mess with it
<floogy> holstein, nothing in /etc/hosts.deny ? Does it exist at all?+
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540018/
<holstein> ^^ thats /etc/hosts.deny
<floogy> Ok, maybe I discard these files also, because they are for controlling inetd, and thats not running I guess.
<holstein> floogy: where did you read that you should mess with them?
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540019/
<holstein> ^^ /etc/hosts.allow
<floogy> I wanted once to get mpd working: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/PulseAudio
<holstein> right
<floogy> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/FAQ#Igetthiserrormessage:Connectionrefused
<holstein> for networked audio playback?
<holstein> what is the goal of that
<floogy> Yes, but to use it locally, because of it's features and I wanted to use it in a script.
<holstein> floogy: i would ask in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> when you get a minute
<holstein> with more the overall goal
<holstein> lots of smart folk over there
<holstein> problem solvers :)
<floogy> holsteinm, thank you a lot. I'll try that. ;)
<holstein> good luck
<holstein> wish i could be more helpful, ive just never needed to hack pulse that much
<floogy> I upgraded my computer since hoary, so there is still some old stuff in the configs
<holstein> i bet
<holstein> might be due for a fresh install
<holstein> floogy: i would think you could test what you need to with a live CD
<floogy> Yes, I already thought on starting a live-cd to compare things
<floogy> thanks, I'm now afk
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-30
 * kla installs ubuntustudio-desktop... :)
<holstein> kla: in what?? 11.10?
<holstein> i suggest just installing what you need
<holstein> *-desktop will change the look and feel of your OS
<holstein> your current ubuntu setup
<holstein> you can just all JACK, ardour, whatever else
<holstein> or the other metapackages... ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-graphics
<kla> holstein: over precise
<holstein> we dont really have that sorted out quite yet
<holstein> it'll probably just be stock XFCE
<kla> holstein: you're right, I'll be cherry picking from the other meta packages too
<kla> thanks
<holstein> im assuming you can keep updating though, and get the theme changes as they come in
<holstein> even though my moto is "assume nothing" ;)
<kla> holstein: it's why I'm always on the development release, I can't stop updating! :D
<holstein> :)
<kla> I looove the fonts package :))
#ubuntustudio 2011-12-01
<fr-z> hi all
<fr-z> is that possible to have 1 background per workspace?
<zenmaster> Hello gentlemen.
<zenmaster> I just wanted to say, for the first time with little effort. I was able to get my Presonus FirePod Via FireWire to work with out barely a issue with this version of Ubuntu Studio 11.10.
<zenmaster> Great job!
<zenmaster> Good night.
#ubuntustudio 2011-12-02
<corba> can anyone help me diagnose a wine energyXT issue?
<corba> really a wine jack issue
#ubuntustudio 2011-12-03
<fosburg> is there any video how-to's on ubuntu-studio?
<uwe> hi all
<uwe> goog morning
<uwe> hi all
<uwe> anyone here with som eexperience with ubuntustudio 11.10
<AlexOnAir> Bonsoir à tous ! :)
<AlexOnAir> *installe unbuntu studio*
<AlexOnAir> J'ai hâte de voir l'engin ! =D
<holstein> AlexOnAir: you should try #ubuntu-fr :)
<AlexOnAir> Oh yes, I'm sorry, but I had for the distribution "Unbuntu Studio 10"
<holstein> 10.04?
<holstein> 10.10?
<holstein> you 'had for' ?
<AlexOnAir> 10.10 I think
<AlexOnAir> *I had to
<holstein> AlexOnAir: im allergic to speculation, so lets confrim
<AlexOnAir> xD sorry ^^'
<holstein> cat /etc/issue
<holstein> in a terminal ^^
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-27
<ernst_> hallo zusammen
<ernst_> kann ich hier hilfe bekommen?
<GridCube> !de
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> no ubbotu
<GridCube> ernst_, this is an english only channel, sorry
<Unit193> !de | ernst_
<ubot93> ernst_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-28
<Karcinoma> Hi everyone.
<Karcinoma> Anyone around here?
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-29
<contrapunctus> Good day, mateys. Anyone know what to use if one has some image files lying around and wants to make a PDF of them? O.o
<contrapunctus> Okay, got it. 'convert' is pretty cool.
<Paul92> hi. I'm trying to configure qjackctl in order to use it with rosegarden for playing on a midi keyboard. First problem :D is when I start qjackctl and I start jack server, I recive the followind message: Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info.
<holstein> Paul92: i usually try running JACK as root temporarily, to be sure i have the device configured and all that
<holstein> i might close *everything*... open a terminal and run "gksudo qjackctl"
<Paul92> if I run it as root, same thing happen
<holstein> i would open the "setup" tab and see that the settings are pointing to my device and see that the jack settings are sane
<holstein> i would paste the "message" output to pastebin
<holstein> !pastebin | Paul92 the output of "messages" in the qjackctl panel
<ubottu> Paul92 the output of "messages" in the qjackctl panel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Paul92> http://pastebin.com/PPJKs4yq
<Paul92> this is the messages output
<holstein> Paul92: and you have a firewire device?
<Paul92> to be more specific, I have a keyboard E-MU Xboard 49 and a audiophile 192 soundcard
<holstein> the audiophile is firewire?
<Paul92> no
<Paul92> pci
<holstein> Paul92: you have the driver setting set to firewire
<holstein> Paul92: i would set that back to the alsa default
<holstein> i would consider removing/disabling the internal sound card
<holstein> i would look in "setup" under qjackctl and see that the configuration is pointing to the audiophile
<zequence> Paul92: You don't really need jack running in order to use your keyboard, but I assume you want to have it running for audio
<Paul92> now it works
<holstein> Paul92: the firewire driver is just for firewire devices
<zequence> Paul92: There are two types of midi. ALSA and Jack. ALSA midi is always on, so you can use qjackctl to make connections even when jack is not running
<Paul92> and there is any difference in terms of lantecy?
<holstein> Paul92: i have not noticed any effects in latency
<zequence> Paul92: It depends on what devices you are using
<holstein> though, if you want low latency for using software synths, you'll want jack runing
<holstein> running*
<zequence> Paul92: Yeah. Midi is not at all connected to audio latency, or audio at all
<zequence> Paul92: It's just control data
<zequence> Paul92: But, external midi devices can cause a lot of jitter.
<zequence> Paul92: And that only happens with ALSA midi AFAIK. But, pretty much only firewire devices do JACK midi with external devices, so you're out of luck there
<zequence> Paul92: Anyway, now that you have jack running, give it a try. If you find you have problems with performance, just ask
<Paul92> now i have some problems with rosegarden
<Paul92> is there something better than rosegarden for what I want to do?
<holstein> Paul92: i would check that you are not running jack as root now
<holstein> Paul92: i would try starting simple.. maybe get a software synth working
<holstein> Paul92: rosegarden makes no sound
<zequence> Paul92: If you want lower latency, set frames/period to a lower number. Something like 128 or 64. You will probably get xruns at 64. Disable the pulseaudio bridge to get better performance. To do that, go to qjackctl -> Setup -> Misc -> Enable Dbus interface.
<holstein> Paul92: lots of folks use qtractor
<zequence> Paul92: Try Hexter
<zequence> It's a software synth
<zequence> Paul92: Then, use qjackctl to connect your keyboard to hexter
<zequence> Paul92: qjackctl -> Connect -> Alsa
<Paul92> I have some trouble with hexter. I installed hexter but how do I start it? running hexter in terminal doesn't work
<zequence> Paul92: You need to install this as well dssi-host-jack
<zequence> I thought you'd have it already, if you were on Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> Paul92: A menu item should appear for it
<zequence> To start in a terminal: jack-dssi-host hexter.so
<Paul92> the problem is i'm not :D i'm on archlinux. I enterd here because...here are people that can help me
<Paul92> I managed to start hexter
<Paul92> now, how should I make connections?
<Paul92> I found it. thank you very much :)
<studio-user019> hellow, I installing Ubuntu Studio 12.04
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-30
<DR01D-Engineer> anyone know how to record whats coming out of my computer, no mic or anything, just directly recording to a file the audio my computer sends to the speakers
<DR01D-Engineer> i cant see anything relevant on qjack
<sab> Hi - can anyone tell me how to configure two GPU's thanks
<jussi> sab: is it optimus?
<jussi> if so: http://geek.co.il/wp/2012/02/19/nvidia-optimus-on-ubuntu-12-04
<jussi> I havent tried that, but Im told it works
<Guest29069> so how about that low latency kernel?
<holstein> ?
<holstein> you mean, how is the performance?
<holstein> i find it still depends on the hardware support to a large degree
<holstein> Guest29069: grab the live iso, fire it up and try it
<Guest29069> Yeah. I just started using studio. I haven't noticed much a difference in its ability to process audio
<holstein> i find most folks dont need low latency anyways
<holstein> Guest29069: well, thats not what hte kernel is intended for
<Guest29069> what is it intended for?
<holstein> its quite specifically designed to provide lower latency
<holstein> without a compromise on the system such as the older realtime kernels did.. with laptops for example
<Guest29069> In order to allow to more powerful processing right?
<holstein> the lowlatency is a nice compromise for everyone
<holstein> Guest29069: nope
<holstein> Guest29069: just lower latency
<holstein> Guest29069: the "power" will come from the machine
<Guest29069> Well its certainly not intended to speed up the system. thatd be a real time kernel. or am i wrong?
<holstein> Guest29069: i did a LUG presentation called "linux is not magic".. it will not make the machine "better" or "faster"
<holstein> Guest29069: nothing will make the system "faster"
<holstein> something might utilize the hardware better.. or be more appropriate for an inteded purpose
<Guest29069> Except a better gpu, a ssd, and optimum ram
<holstein> such as, *if* you need lowlatency.. and most people dont
<holstein> there are 2 specific cases where latency matters.. realtime effects processing and software synthesisers
<holstein> other than that.. it really is not needed
<Guest29069> Before giving studio a shot, I tried researching it. and my conclusion was that a low latency kernel basically gives the process time to finish (causing lag on intensive processes) and that extra allows software like jack to add effects (in real time) to the audio in a more efficient manner.
<Guest29069> the result is a slower system
<holstein> if you need low latency, you'll figure out what it is and how to get it
<holstein> if you dont, i say, dont bother
<holstein> most folks dont need JACK.. but if you do, its handy
<Guest29069> I'm not trolling lol  but the whole thing confuses me.  am I right about the above though>
<Guest29069> ?
<holstein> its tricky
<Guest29069> Okay, gotcha
<holstein> but, not.. its not a slower system necessarily
<holstein> Guest29069: think of it this way
<holstein> if i press play... how long does it take for that audio to come form the speakers?
<holstein> half a second?
<holstein> does it matter?
<Guest29069> Nope
<holstein> whay if it happened almost instantly?
<holstein> would that be a faster system?
<Guest29069> I couldnt tell
<Guest29069> lol
<holstein> not necessarily.. arguably better configured for realtime audio
<holstein> if i wanted to play a keyboard, and have the computer create a sound and play that sound.. then the timing becomes more important
<Guest29069> Right.  So a low latency kernel is obviously useless for functions like audio playback.  But it would give processing software more power, not speed! but power?
<holstein> i want that sound to happen as close to when i push that button as possible
<holstein> i want it to seem like a keyboard
<holstein> realtime
<holstein> i did that with some software on a celeron 900mhz without JACK... just alsa... with pianoteq.. as pretty much a piano appliance
<holstein> the configuration of that machine gave me quite low latency
<holstein> doesnt matter that its "old" or "slow"
<holstein> and the configuration didnt make it faster.. just more appropriately configured for the taks i wanted to use it for
<holstein> in one hardware scenario i have, i have a USB device that performs better and with lower latency with a generic kernel rather than a realtime one
<holstein> the kernel version matters in that case.. the generic one supports that device better
<holstein> still... no change to the computer in any way... its still the same speed.. its just about hardware support and software configuration
<Guest29069> Okay
<Guest29069> I think I understand better.
<holstein> Guest29069: its tricky... and im not a kernel dev.. i just use the software/hardware
<Guest29069> So the kernel doesnt affect how much software uses the CPU, like throughput?
<holstein> Guest29069: sure.. it can.. its software and its open.. it can effect whatever you want it to effect
<holstein> but, its not magical
<holstein> the realtime kernel isnt something that makes the machine faster
<holstein> just helps hopefully give priority to things to faciliate low latency
<holstein> things that would cause a drastic drain of a laptop battery for example
<holstein> OR overheat a machine
<holstein> its a trade off... if you are wondering why its not like that "out of the box"
<holstein> or, why we dont ship with this setting optimally set for audio out of the box
<Guest29069> Okay! So a low latency kernel would be beneficial if I wanted to process audio in real time.  Recording audio I know hardly uses any cpu, but processing that audio (as in adding effects in real time) can be really intensive.  The kernel would slow that processing software
<Guest29069> down to the point where
<Guest29069> all of its inputs find an output
<Guest29069> no matter how long it takes
<holstein> thats more like it..
<holstein> kind of like a hard coded priority to the audio processing
<holstein> when something says "lets not give priority to the audio because of x" maybe the kernel says.. "nah, we're ok with that risk, keep it rolling"
<Guest29069> Thats mostly what I want to do with studio.
<holstein> well, this is what i do professionally.. and i seldom need low latency
<holstein> i have several jack profiles.. and rarely need the lower latency one
<holstein> but, if you are doing software synths live, you'll want it
<holstein> at least something like 8ms or so
<holstein> if i can get close to 5ms stable, i feel good about it.. but when mixing down, i bump it up to 80+ms or so
<holstein> i dont feel i need to unecessarily tax the machine when applying plugins or whatever when the timing isnt crucial at mixing/mastering
<holstein> also depends on the rig
<Guest29069> Well thank you a lot! It makes sense now, and my conclusion is that I don't really need the kernel either for most situations.
<holstein> Guest29069: i still have a 10.04 install on my main audio production rig. i have several kernels that i boot for different reasons.. kind of like dual booting
<holstein> back then, the differences were more drastic though
<Guest29069> I'll keep it though, just in case.  and I understand, considering now most computers ship with dual core processors and at least 2 gigs of ram
<holstein> i find i can do most everything i need with the current low-latency kernel, though i do get lower latency with the older realtime one in 10.04.. not that that is why im keeping 10.04 around
<Guest29069> Did they switch to Gnome after 10.04?
<holstein> well.. thats a different story
<Guest29069> Why do you keep 10.04 around then? haha
<holstein> in 10.04, ubuntu and ubuntustudio shipped gnome2 as default
<holstein> when main ubuntu went unity, we (ubuntustudio) went xfce
<holstein> that was around 11.04
<Guest29069> Oh yeah, I meant unity, not gnome
<holstein> nah.. i keep 10.04 around for stability.. and because i just havent taken the time to migrate fully
<holstein> Guest29069: i do work on that rig occasionally.. its mission critical
<holstein> not that i dont trust 12.04.. i just havent taken the time to migrate.. i have a 12.10 install on a hard drive in that machine and it tested OK for the time i had to test
<holstein> i try and test the 64bit versions on that machine
<holstein> we have more 32bit testers
<Guest29069> I had a lot of problems with 12.04 on my rig with my video card.
<holstein> that can happen
<holstein> we dont have any control over those drivers
<holstein> Guest29069: keep in mind, ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. for generic things like that, you can sometimes get better support searching "ubuntu" instead of "ubuntustudio"
<holstein> Guest29069: not that im kicking you out of here.. its just that it can be slow here, if you are not finding help for things like graphics and other non-audio specific things
<Guest29069> I understand
<holstein> i got dual head configured in 12.10 easily enough with the proprietary nvidia driver
<holstein> that was one of the things i needed to learn to implement in xfce since i was used to gnome2
<Guest29069> Well thanks for your help. I must get going.
<pecc> my audio dies randomly when connected to dock, disconnect/reconnect helps every time but only until the next time, audio worked 40 min perfectly when disconnected from dock, after reconnecting failed in 10 min -- anyone have any ideas?
<pecc> visited #ubuntu but they're having a shortage of audio-knowing peeps
<len-dt> whats "dock"?
<pecc> docking station for my laptop
<len-dt> Ah, so the audio doesn't go through the dock then?
<pecc> (also known as "the thing that has all the connections and jacks I lost when my lappy blew up)
<pecc> apparently it doesn't... which is hugely annoying because I don't have an integrated audio jack these days
<pecc> I need to get my dock and my Quantal playing nicely together because no dock = no music, no Net
<pecc> any ideas? :/
<len-dt> Does the dock have much in the way of circuitry? or is it mostly like a "breakout box"? That takes a big connector and breaks it down to smaller plaugs?
<pecc> (this also happened when I had Precise... I updated the system in hopes of fixing this specific problem)
<len-dt> I guess I am asking if there are any changes to the kernel modules that are loaded with the unit docked or not.
<pecc> uh.... it's pretty much just a glorified USB hub with a bit of board, a LAN card, and some additional connections for audio in/out, serial, parallel, and old type keyboard and mouse
<pecc> plus a fan
<pecc> giffen 46753
<pecc> and I have no idea whether there's anything affecting kernel modules or not
<len-dt> but you are using the onboard sound card?
<pecc> I'm not entirely sure
<pecc> I think it's possible the original sound card went with the power button board
<pecc> = dead
<len-dt> Does the dock just plug into a USB port or is it a bigger connector?
<pecc> USB
<len-dt> Not internal sound then.
<pecc> o.o
<pecc> cat /proc/asound/cards
<pecc>  1 [Set            ]: USB-Audio - C-Media USB Headphone Set
<pecc>                       C-Media USB Headphone Set at usb-0000:00:1d.7-1.4.5, full speed
<len-dt> I would guess you are not trying to do low latency sound stuff, just listening to whatever sound there is.
<pecc> yeah
<len-dt> I have not had problems using a USB audio interface.
<len-dt> But I am very careful to make sure I use a USB connector that is not used for anything else. That is not a hub. But the only problem I have had when I had other things using the same port was xruns.
<len-dt> (pops and clicks some times)
<len-dt> My netbook wireless interferes with the audio :P
<pecc> I'll try switching the dock directly to my lappy (it's now connected via hub)... I might drop off the channel but will be back
<len-dt> k
<pecc> yay no disconnect
<pecc> now... have to wait
<pecc> to see if the audio starts acting up again.
<len-dt> I figured
<pecc> *sigh*
<pecc> it acted up again
<pecc> more ideas?
<len-dt> when it acted up did it add anything to dmesg?
<len-dt> or syslog?
<pecc> how do I check?
<pecc> found syslog
<pecc> cannot submit urb (err = -27) seems to happen consistently before disconnect-usb messages
<pecc> och dem, some googling and an audio dev say this is not a simple issue :I
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-01
<idahoman> Anybody did the kernel update to the 3.5.0-18 low latency kernel and now Xorg crashes.  Boot back to 3.5.0-17 and everything works okay?
<idahoman> I am guess some display firmware drivers didn't get updated with kernel
<holstein> idahoman: likely going to be hardware specific.. or could be
<holstein> idahoman: i would just use the kernel thats working, after reinstalling the "bad" one, and testing again
<holstein> im also assuming you install your proprietary drivers im assuming you are using from the repos
<holstein> if you installed them yourself manually, you will likely need to do that each kernel upgrade.. or just dont upgrade the kernel.. or just use the drivers in the repos
<idahoman> I didn't do any customizations.  The install was fresh and only a couple days old.
<idahoman> So everthing is from the supported repos
<holstein> cool.. then the other options apply to you.. reinstall. test. report
<idahoman> The first reboot after the update, system just comes up to a cursor,  switched to another virtual terminal and rebooted, selected the original kernel, and thats when I got the report of the xorg crash.
<holstein> sure.. so what i would do is reinstall the kernel that is failing.. test.. report if its a bug related to your hardware, and use the kernel that is working
<idahoman> I was just curious if anyone else had the same issue after this kernel update to 3.5.0-18....
<holstein> no.. but that doesnt mean its not a bad package install on your system, or something specific to your hardware
<fefhortt> ello?
<holstein> o/
<fefhortt> hi! listen, um.. i've been having problems with ubuntustudio lately
<fefhortt> it would freeze, and the audio would keep kind of looping :S
<holstein> listen?
<holstein> fefhortt: are you using JACK?
<fefhortt> i was using ubuntustudio 32-bit on an acer aspire v3, intel i5 4GB DDR3 Intel HD Graphs 3000
<fefhortt> umm, i was trying to use it actually
<holstein> fefhortt: share as many details as you can and myself or one of the other volunteers may be able to assist
<holstein> fefhortt: i would relax the jack settings
<holstein> and test again
<fefhortt> ok, i'm now installing the 64 bit version, so I'll try the Jack settings as soon as the installation finishes, thank you very much :)
<holstein> fefhortt: i would install something, and relax and try and use it.. and troubleshoot it
<holstein> i would install and apply all upgrades
<holstein> if i didnt need JACK, i would install ubuntu or xubuntu
<fefhortt> i'm a musician, and i used to synthesize my sounds with windows software
<fefhortt> and a friend of mine told me about this distribution
<fefhortt> and I wanted to see what could I do with it, like to play live, and stuff
<holstein> its not windows
<holstein> i make music with it and on it.. other do as well.. check out #opensourcemusicians for example
<holstein> you can use the distro live... ubuntustudio and AVlinux are both very nice live distros you can use to "get your feet wet"
<holstein> you'll need decent hardware and good driver support for lowlatency for software synths
<holstein> i suggest taking it slow and using JACK live to test your equipment
<holstein> if you are new to ubuntu/linux in general, maybe just use linux daily
<holstein> i used linux on my daily laptop for about a year or so before migrating my xp studio over
<fefhortt> I've been using ubuntu like for half a year or so
<fefhortt> but i really have problems with connections.. i use a Korg Microkey controller and find it really hard to get it to work with Foo YC20
<fefhortt> for example
<holstein> fefhortt: then you'll be familiar with the live CD's and how to boot them..
<holstein> fefhortt: you start jack
<holstein> you route the audio from yc20 to your soundcard
<holstein> you route the midi connections from the microkey to the midi connections of yc20
<holstein> i would suggest starting with yoshimi
<len-dt> foo yc20 takes a lot of cpu. neither of my machines deal with it well.
<holstein> i would start with the live CD.. get jack running test with yoshimi
<fefhortt> oh, okay
<holstein> yeah... yc20 is buggy for some reason
<fefhortt> i tried yoshimi
<len-dt> the calf organ works for me though.
<holstein> fefhortt: come here whenever you have a system booted up live or otherwise and want to make some noise
<fefhortt> ok, i'll reboot the pc, and start the distribution... thank you very much
<fefhortt> i guess i'll  be back soon haha
<fefhortt> thank you
<holstein> fefhortt: do #opensourcemusicians if its dead in here
<holstein> fefhortt: im going to sleep, and it can be slow
<fefhortt> ok, don't worry, thanks for the support :)
<holstein> fefhortt: anytime...
<studio-user616> hi can somebody help me please i've got a problem :S
<zequence> studio-user616: what kind of problem?
<studio-user616> i cant install the ubuntu studio i get this message for the third time now :
<studio-user616> The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<zequence> studio-user616: Tell me about your installation. Are you going to dual boot, or only keep one OS(Ubuntu Studio)?
<zequence> What kind of machine is it? Multiple hard drives?
<studio-user616> only ubuntu and its a one hard drive computer
<studio-user616> i can copy paste some more info
<studio-user616> im not that smart with computers so i probably messed something up
<zequence> The critical phase is when you do partitioning
<zequence> Did you choose something like: erase everything and install Ubuntu Studio on it=?
<studio-user616> yes
<studio-user616> thats what i chose
<zequence> studio-user616: are you sure the hard drive is not broken?
<zequence> studio-user616: When you boot into the live DVD, you can try mounting it, or even partition it using a partition manager (not sure if and which one we ship)
<studio-user616> but when im looking at the harddrive in the disks application i can see that ubuntu uses 2.1 gigabyte but i have only 2
<zequence> 2.1 GB is not enough for installing Ubuntu Studio
<studio-user616> terabyte i mean
<zequence> No OS will use that much. Perhaps you mean disks is calculating the size of the one partition to 2.1 TB?
<zequence> As you might know, 1 TB is not exactly 10GB
<studio-user616> yes i think
<studio-user616> no 1000
<studio-user616> 1024
<zequence> Ah, yeah, sorry
<zequence> :P
<studio-user616> i know
<studio-user616> im not that stupid
<studio-user616> :P
<zequence> studio-user616: So, when you use the disks application, you are able to partition the harddrive?
<studio-user616> but thanks for trying to help me btw
<zequence> studio-user616: Are you installing Ubuntu, or Ubuntu Studio, btw?
<studio-user616> no i cant use it now because ubu studio had only gparted but when i was trying to install the normal ubuntu 12.10 i had the same problem
<zequence> studio-user616: It's strange. I think a partition size of 2TB should be ok for a system install, while it might cause problems for GRUB. You could try creating a smaller partition for the system, something like 100GB, and of course a separate swap partition (usually twice the size of your RAM) and a data partition
<zequence> The "data" partition could be your home
<zequence> You'll need to partition manually to do that
<studio-user616> i think i will try that then
<studio-user616> are there more important partitions
<studio-user616> i have to make?
<zequence> studio-user616: swap is the only important partition, aside from / (root).
<studio-user616> 1024
<zequence> GRUB will boot the first partition. Either /boot (if you create one) or /
<studio-user616> so i make 1 root (ext4?) 100 gb and one swap of 4 gb ? (mem is 2gb)
<zequence> studio-user616: Yea
<zequence> And use the rest for /home
<studio-user616> thanks i'm going to try
<zequence> 100GB should be enough for installing all software
<zequence> If you feel uncertaing, use 200GB
<studio-user616> if you don't see me anymore it means youve helped me THNX for that, otherwise i speak to you later maybe
<studio-user616> THNX for the help im going to reboot now
<zequence> studio-user616: I'm not sure it will help, but let's hope so. Otherwise, this is not really a Ubuntu Studio specific problem. You should really look for help on Ubuntu forums
<webfantom> hi every1
<studio-user268> hi!
<studio-user268> Есть русские?\
<webfantom> ну есьсессьна :)
<thebishop> hey, do you folks have any preferred apps for basic stereo audio recording?  I've been using Audacity for years, but its got so many subtle annoying problems, and poor jack support i'm considering alternatives.  Ardour is overkill for the stuff i'm doing (digitizing vinyl records)
<len-dt> mhwaveedit works well with jack
<len-dt> thebishop, it is not as full featured as audacity, but it has native jack support.
<thebishop> len-dt, the main things i need are #1: 96k/24bit stereo recording, normalization, labeling (for track splitting), and bulk export to flac
<zequence> I really don't see why Audacity wouldn't be the best possible option for exactly things like that
<len-dt> zequence, ya just don't use jack
<zequence> len-dt: Well, it works ok, as long as you only do stereo recording after all
<tech1_> i locked my screen manually / went to screensaver mode. and when i came back to my computer the screensaver was not animating but flickering and i couldnt bring the login box up
<tech1_> first time it has ever happend. had to reboot. what could it be?
<zequence> tech1_: I get that on a laptop with ATI graphics
<tech1_> im on a pc so its not a hardware issue
<zequence> Power savings stuff doesn't play well with it
<tech1_> well less likley than a laptop to be
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-25
<wachin> Good day to all UbuntuStudio Users and Developers
<wachin> Now I'm using Dolphin as a file manager (Nautilus 3.8.2 is horrible things that has happened in my life, made ​​me lose many, many hours)
<wachin> I have only two problems. The first is that when I put the mouse cursor over a folder I selected
<wachin> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/dolphin/01%20Preparing%20to%20select%20a%20folder%20in%20dolphin.png
<wachin> the letters of that forder disappear
<wachin> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/dolphin/02%20Selecting%20a%20folder%20in%20dolphin.png
<wachin> Note: nautilus seems much better than other file managers. It has all the functions I use generalemente
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-26
<studio-user546> Someone online that can help me with an installproblem?
<holstein> ask
<holstein> studio-user546: ^
<studio-user546> In the end of install it says failed to install grub, can't run gru-install /dev/sda
<holstein> studio-user546: you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<holstein> not sure what about your setup is preventing the installer from installing a boot loader
<holstein> you'll need to troubleshoot that.. if the install has finished, and everthing is fine, you can move on to troubleshooting the bootloader
<studio-user546> The install of the software is finished, never encounter this before, but I think the link might help,
<holstein> studio-user546: have you installed linux on this machine before?
<studio-user546> Question, is it safe to continue without a bootloader and start from live-usb and go from there?
<studio-user546> BSD and Linux
<holstein> safe?
<holstein> you wont be able to boot the system til you either install a bootloader, or tell another boot loader that you installed ubntustudio
<holstein> nothing unsafe about what is going on
<studio-user546> Well, the install will be there, but would the loader find it when I'm installing it manually?
<holstein> studio-user546: you'll have to try it and see.. i know nothing about your hardware
<studio-user546> I'll just try to fix it from usb then
<holstein> studio-user546: grub should either install, assuming thats what you want, or tell you more helpful errors
<studio-user546> Thanks for the help anyway. I just have to do trial and error and take it one step at the time :)
<shams> I am struggling for a week now, trying my blender to work with CUDA GPU Cyclea Rendering, did so many fresh installation, still no luck. is someone out there who can help please. ?
<ltgr> Hi. How to use Primus a25 in Ardour 3 Ubuntu Studio?
<SysAdmin_Raven> I need a real time voice morpher.  I want to be able to change pitch, tempo, and timber of a voice to make it sound male, female, robotic or what ever without having to go through wine I want to be able to control it through jack and patchage.  Anyone have any suggestions?
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-27
<xtaxx> hello everyone! I have a simple question here just need some confirmation. I have 2 laptops. one of them suddenly does not turn on. can i remove the hard drive of the working laptop which runs ubuntu and place the hard drive from the other laptop which runs windows just to get the files and then put everything back the way it was safely?
<Beldar> xtaxx, I would try a live cd/usb
<Beldar> hard to say with different hard ware on the the other HD
<xtaxx> as long as i dont wreck the ubuntu hard drive its all right with me
<xtaxx> the other one has windows on it
<dacidson> Hello
<jon2> Hey
<FloatingGoat> hey anyone wanna hear my new beat?
<FloatingGoat> holstein: ?
<FloatingGoat> hello?
<GridCube> sup
<FloatingGoat> would you like to take a listen to my new beat GridCube?
<GridCube> sure why not
<FloatingGoat> http://ubuntuone.com/02lsWbNdn66UsH8R7D0x7K
<FloatingGoat> GridCube: thanks
<GridCube> Could not access backend storage
<FloatingGoat> try this one http://ubuntuone.com/1eLWunAIsD3UoJvXw3meJv
<FloatingGoat> GridCube: did that work
<GridCube> yes
<FloatingGoat> im guessing no :(
<FloatingGoat> oh okay
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> the begining reminds me of the doctor who opening P:
<GridCube> but its not quite the same
<FloatingGoat> heres another one of mine
<FloatingGoat> http://ubuntuone.com/6GzVhM05k1GLH6e77NGwZO
<FloatingGoat> you think the first one is alright?
<GridCube> its not bad, a little short but fine :)
<FloatingGoat> GridCube: did you listen to the second one?
<GridCube> not yet
<FloatingGoat> tell me which one sound better
<GridCube> i like the first one better
<GridCube> the second one is too slow
<FloatingGoat> what sounds of higher quality?
<GridCube> i dont know how to answer to that
<FloatingGoat> you think they are both bad quality?
<GridCube> no, they are very good
<GridCube> i just happen to like songs that has a higher beat than slower songs, i find those depressing myself
<FloatingGoat> yeah im trying to expand my boundries and try songs with higher tempo
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-28
<guest-OUYTDq> question: i'm using ubuntu studio v13.10 and i love it.  will the next LTS version be v14.04 or v15.04?
<Unit193> 14.04
<studio-user359> Q
<clipper> hi, I run xubuntu and have most of the applications from ubuntustudio but I want to change the login/boot images from the xubuntu to the ubuntustudio one because xubuntu's is so ugly in 12.04. How do I do this?
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-29
<inahd> hey, i am having some trouble with jack and pulseaudio
<holstein> inahd: shoot
<holstein> inahd: are you using ubuntustudio?
<holstein> inahd: if not, try downloading a live CD.. things should "just work" without much trouble
<holstein> falks kxstudio ppa's are great, but not officially supported by ubuntustudio
<holstein> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<inahd> yeah i run mint but i installed the ubuntustudio repos, so i thought i might ask
<holstein> inahd: we actually dont have any repos.. we only have official packages in the main ubuntu repos, and dont use or supply any custom sources
<inahd> i tried the ubuntustudio QS, but i found it a bit easier last time around to tweak mint how i wanted it
<inahd> oh yeah
<holstein> inahd:  you likely installed mint, and added our metapackages, which is fine, but yeah, we cant support it, since the underlying OS is not ubuntu
<inahd> i see
<holstein> and, we have no idea how the system will behave with JACK, etc.. i have see folks with issues before, though i would imagine everything should work, or be tweakable
<inahd> i'm really only trying to figure out the command someone gave me once that i added in jack. i think it might have had something to do with pasuspender
<inahd> that allowed sound to flow between jack sessions
<holstein> flow between jack sessions?
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> not sure what that means... you should start jack only once.. there shouldnt be multiple jack servers
<inahd> yeah like if i load jack, pulseaudio wont start back up after closing jack
<holstein> inahd: thats something that could be due to mint specific pulse config
<inahd> hmm ok
<holstein> inahd: you might need to, and can try just starting pulse manually
<inahd> seems like the mint-help community isn't so familiar with jack and stuff
<inahd> ok
<inahd> that is much better than rebooting
<holstein> they'll just say "we dont ship it", cause they dont
<inahd> someone gave me a line of code to put into the jack config that made it all better once
<inahd> but i forget
<holstein> they wont care if they break jack
<holstein> or, likely notice
<holstein> inahd: make what better?
<inahd> the boo boo
<holstein> pulse doesnt get killed like that anymore
<inahd> hmm
<inahd> i can't keep up!
<holstein> inahd: there is a pulse dbus on by default in the packages we ship
<holstein> you start jack, pulse is still running
<holstein> but, you can literally just restart it if you are having issues
<holstein> you can try not using the dbus
<inahd> ah
<holstein> in jack, under the misc tab, you can untick the dbus, and just not use it.. thats what i do
<inahd> i vaguely  understand
<inahd> ok
<holstein> but, we dont know what mint has done to pulse
<inahd> i will mess with it some more
<holstein> they are not expecting, or worried about JACK at all
<holstein> im not cracking on mint at all.. its just not something they do, or care about
<inahd> right
<holstein> its nothing they will ever ship, or expect a user to use.. or care about devoting a team to test, or implement
<inahd> i kind of wish i could get an OS that is somewhere between mint and avlinux
<holstein> inahd: make your own
<inahd> which is sort of ubuntustudio i guess...
<inahd> one day perhaps
<holstein> avlinux is debian
<holstein> inahd: you install debian and add what you want
<inahd> well, thats a good point
<holstein> otherwise, i say, if you are wanting to do audio work, mainly, then use a distro that at least would care about not breaking those apps
<holstein> mint is a great OS at what it is, and thats nothing to do with audio work
<inahd> thats a good point
<inahd> i never thought about it that way
<holstein> can you use mint? sure.. but if you are hitting a wall, and needing support, you are not going to get it
<holstein> its not a slam in any way
<inahd> i understand
<inahd> i was just dual booting before
<holstein> it would be better/arguably more appropriate to start with ubuntustudio.. or just ubuntu.. or debian
<inahd> i would break ubuntu and mint trying to get everything set up for audio
<holstein> inahd: stop breaking things
<inahd> hehe
<inahd> but thats how i learned almost everything i know!
<holstein> inahd: save the configs.. dont use unsupported ppa's.. dont even be online with that machine if not necessary
<inahd> true
<holstein> my production machine isnt online, and in dont upgrade it very often
<holstein> more like AVlinux.. its just an appliance. you are intended to upgrade AVlinux
<inahd> i would like to learn the vm setup for playing
<holstein> inahd: nothing about JACK will work in a VM
<holstein> not well
<inahd> haha ok
<holstein> you dont virtualize for the production environments like that
<holstein> dual boot works.. make a partition with whatever mint you like, and install ubuntustudio, AVLinux, Kxstudio, and/or whatever you build up from a debian or minimal ubuntu install for audio production
<inahd> i think it was most successful way i had it setup
<holstein> have good backups, and plan for failure and/or reinstallation, and nothing bad can happen
<holstein> i have machines i test full installations on with my audio hardware before upgrading
<inahd> that way i didn't ruin things trying to change them too much
<holstein> not in virtualization... there are handy things you can do in VM, but not with JACK in particular
<inahd> if my internet wasn't so slow, i wouldn't mind reinstalling so much
<holstein> inahd: just stop ruining things... make backups, and be ready to restore, and nothing can be ruined
<inahd> how would you suggest i back things up?
<holstein> inahd: you can use clonezilla to clone what you have and you wont need to do anything on the internet
<holstein> inahd: depends on what things and what resources you have, and what you are willing to do
<inahd> alright, i will definitely look into that
<holstein> what do i do? i just have a copy of data.. i dont care about sitting up machines.. i enjoy it.. but, i have had clonezilla clones for if i had things *just* like i wanted, and i wanted to mess around, or wipe the drive and be able to restore
<inahd> i do like trying all the different releases of the new OS's, so in that sense i don't mind starting over. but yes having i nice clean setup for what i do will save me some time
<holstein> i dont mess around on my audio production rig like that.. i install the LTS versions of ubuntustudio.. anything else happens on a different partition
<holstein> i need to hit the button and make money... i dont get into a stressful scenario on there
<inahd> i am not as serious a musician as i might hope
<inahd> i like to be able to introduce my musician friends to linux though
<inahd> and also mess around
<holstein> eh.. i stopped bothering.. i mention it, and let it go
<holstein> they want what they want, and they can have it..
<inahd> yes, that was what i learned eventually
<inahd> but serious musicians have been impressed by the software
<inahd> thats for sure
<holstein> it does what it does.. no doubt, its capable
<holstein> but, thats never really been the issue
<inahd> what is the issue?
<inahd> packaging? marketing?
<holstein> inahd: it doesnt come on anything.. the platform
<holstein> inahd: you have to seek linux out from a few vendors.. its not available
<inahd> i wonder if android might change that
<holstein> i doubt anyone will be doing any proaudio work that way anytime soon
<holstein> what might help and change things is just webapplications
<inahd> no
<holstein> assuming something like audio editing could be done
<holstein> inahd: no?
<inahd> i mean i agree they will not
<inahd> but a lot of amatuers might
<holstein> if it were a webapp, then any OS, mobile or whatever, would have access
<holstein> thats pretty far off though...
<inahd> what about these digital recorder microphones
<inahd> if a nice portable mic was loaded with tools
<holstein> sure.. they had those though. something like that
<holstein> 4 track recorders and hand helds with editing
<holstein> but, its not "easy".. and now-a-days, its not an ipad
<inahd> +right, archos i think was sort of like that
<inahd> i guess ultimately its a hardware issue
<holstein> you think?
<holstein> anyone is welcome to create any type of hardware for linux
<inahd> not enough industry and innovation around the open source
<holstein> you see that with android.. folks make things for whatever is profitable
<holstein> when it becomes marketable to support FOSS/linux, vendors will
<inahd> i suppose your right
<inahd> and android definitely proved that
<inahd> as far as audio editing though, there hasn't been any real breakthrough i guess
<holstein> nothing to run out and buy new computers over in 10 years, really
<inahd> and people spend sooo much money on software
<inahd> i think if archos developed their original mp3 player/recorder further it could have turned into quite a beast though
<holstein> maybe.. im not interested in recording or making mp3's, personally
<holstein> but, i had an archos. it was nice
<inahd> put synth software on it and some extra connectors
<holstein> i flashed it with rockbox and it recorded wav :)
<inahd> something like that done well could really make waves in the audio editing market
<inahd> nice
<holstein> the zoom made waves, i suppose
<inahd> hmm
<holstein> but, no one wants to do that.. pro audio.. pros want pro gear, and dont mind paying for it... regular folks just want the ipad adapter to do whatever.. and they may not buy that
<inahd> true
<inahd> that will probably never change
<holstein> the need for quality is just not that big
<inahd> well, i think that digital media has really changed the game
<holstein> its made things arguably easier.. maybe more accesible is the term... and the quality isnt too bad with digital these days.. acceptable
<inahd> its not so much about getting into a really great studio or label
<holstein> all you need to get into a studio is $$
<holstein> the labels just arent picking things up like they used to
<inahd> people who are talented can just become well known through social networks
<holstein> the label that picked something up for me was only interested in digital distribution.. and the deal is pretty bad. like 50% or something
<holstein> inahd: people who are noticed
<holstein> inahd: "talent" is not a prerequisite to being popular
<inahd> hehe right
<inahd> perhaps being relevant is a sort of talent
<holstein> i seperate it by entertainment
<holstein> entertainment is just entertaining, for whatever reason.. doesnt have to be music... or good
<holstein> or art..
<inahd> true
<holstein> not that im in the market to dictate what art is...
<inahd> thats a big thing about the modern age, all this technology and the ability to have concensus, is only as powerful as our discernment.
<inahd> nut much seems to have changed ironically
<holstein> inahd:  i think that a lot.. nothing new has really come about.. it just seems that way
<inahd> it almost seems more dangerous sometimes, like putting real tools in a childs hands
<holstein> inahd: imagine what the past generations thought of rocknroll :)
<holstein> inahd: ok.. im out.. its late, and i need to get horizontal.. cheers!
<inahd> yes
<inahd> peace
<todor> zdr all q daite nqkoi savet kak da si podkaram sound-a na ubuntustudion 13.10 che ideq nqmam a laptopa e asus x59gl
<todor> mersi za burziq otgovor :)
<david_> Hi all. yesterday did install u Studio v13.10 64 bit. on Software & Updates, shows 5 nVidia/alternative drivers. the one thats Checked is #3, with no driver version number.  other 4 have driver version numbers. something tells me if i check, do reboot, might get a great -or- a bad reaction. what do you suggest?
<david_> Great Job...Ubuntu Studio 13 is much better than 12.04...Upgrade was easypeasy^
<cfhowlett> david_, glad it worked out for you.  I only do LTS upgrades so Xmas comes every other year for me. Then I do a clean install.
<david_> It even works on older Hardware...fluently...now I will checkout if I can make "Pipelight" run
<david_> All the Big OS (Apple, MS even Android) separate the Media-Streams by getting using own only
<david_> I was glad to see XBMC 12 on the newest Studio integrated---
<afadfads> anyoen good at using speciman or petri foo
<edocod> hello everyone
<edocod> i just installed ubuntu studio
<edocod> and it is amazing
<edocod> i have a problem, though.
<cfhowlett> edocod, details.  quickly
<edocod> I'm trying to use DJ Console with a Samson GO MIC
<afadfads> whats up dude
<cfhowlett> before my wifi gets cut off
<edocod> i can't find it in jack
<afadfads> dont know about that app
<edocod> well sorry dj console isn't relevant
<edocod> let's focus only on the microphone
<edocod> pulseaudio recognizes it
<cfhowlett> edocod, ok ...
<edocod> jack not
<cfhowlett> good
<cfhowlett> are you booting the low latency kernel?
<edocod> yep.
<cfhowlett> also, probably find an answer in #opensourcemusicians  ... which I am not ...
<edocod> cool, i'll join there then
<cfhowlett> edocod, good luck
<afadfads> anyone know about petri foo aka speciman
<andreas> &
<cub> !
<afadfads> any help with petrifoo anyone
<waykool99> having problems with u Studio v13.10 64 bit. anyone to help?
<holstein> ask
<waykool99> wow. too many problems to list. tried Accessories, Report a Problem but doesn't work at all
<holstein> waykool99: start somewhere.. what are you wanting to do? report a bug?
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<waykool99> i have a Launchpad account. what i can't resolve here, i'll submit a bug report.
<waykool99> first...
<waykool99> when using Ubuntu Software Center, small windows keep popping up forcing Focus, says Debconf etc
<holstein> waykool99: i dont use it.. i use synaptic, or command line
<holstein> waykool99: i would just submit what issues you are finding, but if the tool is not working, move on to another package manager
<waykool99> popups occur so fast, last 1/2 second. they keep popping up. then Ubuntu Software Center crashes
<holstein> waykool99: ok.. is using synaptic going to be acceptable?
<waykool99> the 'submit crash reports' window then crashes
<holstein> waykool99: we get the software center as it is.. and its not specifically designed for xfce..
<waykool99> yes, i know Synaptic very well
<holstein> waykool99: above offers many ways to submit bugs
<holstein> waykool99: is this stock ubuntustudio?
<waykool99> got the ISO from ubuntustudio.org
<holstein> waykool99: have you added any ppas? or packages?
<waykool99> yes many
<holstein> waykool99: ppa's are not officially supported
<waykool99> i always check CD/DVD's for defects first
<holstein> waykool99: so, if for example, you have added anything with GTK or GTK deps, that could be breaking the software center
<waykool99> i use the software center because its fast. shall i use Synaptic instead?
<holstein> waykool99: what would i do? wire the machine up to the internet, if not already, close all package managers.. open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and reboot if you get a kernel upgrade and test
<holstein> waykool99: i suggested above using synaptic, and i still do.. i use it and prefer it, and it works well..
<holstein> waykool99: you can launch the software center from the terminal to see if there is any helpful information if/when it crashes..
<holstein> waykool99: you can remove the ppa's you added
<waykool99> one thought,,, is that Low Latency stuff i watched download during the install and again during updates after doing a restart.
<waykool99> low latency possibly causing problems?
<holstein> waykool99: we have a low latency kernel that ships..
<holstein> waykool99: not likely.. if you feel it is, and want to troubleshoot that, you can use the package manger of your choice (that is working properly for you) to install the generic kernel and reboot using that kernel.. no need to remove the lowlatency kernel to do this test
<waykool99> i added another stick 1 GB RAM in case it might help
<holstein> waykool99: that will "help" if you are running low on memory
<holstein> waykool99: if not, it wont
<holstein> nothing you are reporting is a memory issue.. unless the memory is broken
<holstein> waykool99: if you have 3rd party ppa's, that can be breaking what you speak of
<waykool99> ok thanks very much. i'll try everything you suggested. i have 1 more question...
<waykool99> trying to partition a WD 3 TB and a 2 TB drive. so far, using GPT it only formats 2.2 GB on the 3 TB.
<holstein> waykool99: i would test the hardware.. i would run test formatting whatever works and fits my needs
<waykool99> should i be using LVM, BIOS or some other option?\
<holstein> waykool99: shouldnt be anything about ubuntustudio limiting your hard drive space..
<holstein> waykool99: i suggest using the automatic installer defaults
<waykool99> i called Western Digital several times.
<holstein> if you want manual, you should research what meets your needs, and implement as needed
<waykool99> automatic installer does MBR and only partitions 2.2 TB
<holstein> you could also try #ubuntu or #xubuntu or one of the bigger support avenues for suggestions
<holstein> waykool99: i would have to have the hardware in front of me to see, and make a suggestion
<holstein> i would just wipe it and test
<waykool99> WD lady insisted i use GPT. i tried Red Hat's Disk Utility, GParted both Live ISO burned to DVD, and GParted within Ubuntu DVD's.
<waykool99> and Knoppix Gparted's
<holstein> waykool99: a drive is a driver
<holstein> drive*
<holstein> shouldnt make any difference.. i would use what works
<holstein> why are you only seeing 2.2 of a 3gb drive? i have no idea and would have to test to see
<waykool99> she said when partitioning over 2 TB you must use GPT
<holstein> waykool99: that wont limit the drive.. and ubuntu, linux, nor ubuntutstudio will limit the drive
<waykool99> i'm baffled
<holstein> waykool99: there is legitimate disk space overhead
<waykool99> would partitioning using LVM help?
<holstein> waykool99: that shouldnt make the drive any larger
<waykool99> hmm
<holstein> waykool99: i would wipe, and test.. and go with whatever works
<holstein> waykool99: when i search "ubuntu format 3tb drive" i see links such as http://amaras-tech.co.uk/article/158/Ubuntu,_formatting_a_3TB_drive
<holstein> the things at the end will not be relevant
<waykool99> for 3 months, i've wiped, tested, ran Spinrite, tried over 10 different CD/DVD's.
<holstein> also relevant http://askubuntu.com/questions/84538/trouble-creating-3tb-ext4-partition-due-to-msdos-partition-table-imposed-error
<waykool99> *20 dvd's
<holstein> waykool99: stop trying different tools
<holstein> waykool99: there are a few constants.. you and the drive
<holstein> test the drive.. then, consider what you are doing
<waykool99> one thing i've never done. set up a RAID with 2 drives.
<holstein> fact: gparted is the tool to do what you are doing
<holstein> no need to try different tools, or discs
<holstein> get the latest parted magic, or use gparted from a live CD, and test
<waykool99> Testdisk included in GParted always says the Cylinder count is wrong
<holstein> sure.. that would indicate a drive issue
<holstein> or, that you need to reformat
<holstein> i would test... and make it do whatever you want
<waykool99> Testdisk lets you Manually change CHS
<holstein> waykool99: why?
<holstein> waykool99: what do you want? to change the CHS? or format 3 tb?
<holstein> waykool99: just ignore all that.. stay on target.. test the disk.. i would want a test that would take a few hours
<waykool99> i played with a Polariod MP3 player in Testdisk to learn it.
<holstein> then, i would just stay with gparted til i get the partition i expect, assuming the drive is OK
<waykool99> GParted doesn't correct CHS problems but Testdisk seems to, or at least offers suggestions.
<holstein> waykool99: i just offered suggestions
<holstein> waykool99: you are not trying to fix a CHS problem, are you?
<holstein> waykool99: yo ujust want a larger partition
<holstein> so, ignore that.. test the drive.. and make a new partition til you get what you want
<holstein> the test should take hours
<waykool99> and... i read in a blog some time ago, a programmer said that GParted adds something hidden onto the drive
<holstein> waykool99: ?
<waykool99> wish i could remember or printed out the blog
<holstein> then use the command line.. i have *always* used the industry standard gparted.. its open and publically auditable
<holstein> waykool99: you can find *anything* online
<waykool99> you're right
<waykool99> thank you for many good suggestions
<holstein> sure.. good luck!
<waykool99> again, thank you very much!
<waykool99> reading your suggested URL's...
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-30
<leftist> evening. i still have a problem with no audio. i switched to this drive with this build to see if i can resolve the issue?
<leftist> fuck
<andur> is somebody having a problem with the flash--plugin in firefox? and a possible solution?  I have no display, my Nvidia 7600 GS works ok so far, don't want to mess up the setup without a hint
<holstein> andur: i use chrome, not chromium.. its not the only way to have the latest supported version of flash, but it is the easiest.. and it ist he only source
<holstein> andur: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Unit193> !info adobe-flashplugin partner | I use this and it works fine.
<ubottu> I use this and it works fine.: adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.202.327-0saucy2 (partner), package size 6443 kB, installed size 17166 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Unit193> I'd think flashplugin-installer would too, but do not know for sure.
<holstein> should work fine for many things..
<Unit193> (I do have chromium-pepperflash and chromium installed on one computer, but do not use it, it's there in case someone else needs it.)
<holstein> Unit193: does one need a PPA for that?
<andur> ok..i ll go and fix the plugin first...suspected my graphics driver...but it works fine for videos so far
<Unit193> holstein: Only official one I know of is so far only in unstable/testing (this, trusty)
<holstein> andur: its quite easy to install chrome, and test the site against the included version of flash
<holstein> Unit193: i think its handy
<andur> ok^^thx
<Unit193> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree trusty
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Unit193> holstein: If I could stand chromium, I'd use it too. :P
<holstein> hehe.. they are quite different
<luser> I just insta;;ed 13.10. In the notification applet area there is a speaker with 3 dashes next to it. It is greyed out and if clicked has nothing to display save a small empty text box. What is this? How can I link it to pule audio mixer?
<Guest40427> Hi! Can you explain me how to run two audio apps at the same time using UbuntuStudio 13.10?
<xtaxx> hello everyone! Can anyone explein me the use of rooms in cadence please? thank
<xtaxx> they surely must be usefull but i still don't know why
<holstein> !info cadence
<ubottu> Package cadence does not exist in saucy
<holstein> xtaxx: i dont think we ship that.. you can ask falk in #kxstudio or someone in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> xtaxx: i dont use it, but i think the idea is to have preset connection environments. http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Applications:Cadence
<holstein> xtaxx: if you see a setting to change "rooms", that could be for a reverb you are using that cadence is presenting the settings for you there
<xtaxx> are cadence and ladi the same thing?
<holstein> !info ladi
<ubottu> Package ladi does not exist in saucy
<holstein> xtaxx: neither are provided by ubuntu
<lenin> hi everybody!
<stochastic> hi lenin
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-01
<flavioliveira> hi everyone
<IIT> is their any application which convert images into pdf ?
<IIT> i want to combine multiple images into a single pdf
<cfhowlett> what kind of image?  .jpg ??
<temp-name0> I need to edit the xorg.conf file. How to do that w/ Ubuntu?
<temp-name0> I am trying to use a nvidia quadro w/ 2 monitors and the 2nd monitor is not being detected via edid. It is showing the wrong resolution.
<temp-name0> I think if I disable the HorizSync & VertRefresh options in xorg.conf, it will allow me to properly set the resolution...
<my> hay
<yorwos-pc> hi every1 , im haveing a small issue
<holstein> shoot
<yorwos-pc> cant find a way to setup my profire 610 firewire card with ardour , the card shows allright in ffado-mixer
<holstein> ardour doesnt do that
<holstein> you use JACK
<holstein> you set the operating system up to use it, then the apps use the card trhough JACK
<yorwos-pc> i tried qjackctl
<holstein> yorwos-pc: in what capacity? you set the driver to "firewire" ? and pressed start? are you in the audio group and the video group?
<yorwos-pc> setup-> driver:firewire ,then
<yorwos-pc> interface 4options i chose hw0: ?
<holstein> yorwos-pc: you have tried with *all* devices in that list?
<yorwos-pc> the other 3 ptions are plughw0 , dev/audio , dev/dsp
<holstein> yorwos-pc: i try *all* options.. trusting no labels
<yorwos-pc> ill try and see ty
<holstein> it literally will go like this.. click to select, click to start.. start or fail.. click the next if needed.. repear
<holstein> its not that time consuming
<yorwos-pc> aw fixed ty :) it was plughw0 !!!
<holstein> yorwos-pc: cheers!
<holstein> yorwos-pc: check #opensourcemusicians if you get a chance..
<yorwos-pc> i sure will :)
<yorwos-pc> thanx
<studio-user992> hola
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-24
<_Tailung_> login problems
<_Tailung_> rubblepile
<_Tailung_> nevermind, wrong screen
<rustyraptor_> why does xfce just randomly freeze sometimes and when I close the lid and open it it unfreezes?
<rustyraptor_> any way to find the problem? logs etc.
<francesco_> ciao
<francesco_> Hello
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> francesco_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<francesco_> ahhh
<jakomin32> Good evening
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-25
<foton> hola hay alguien que hable español
<cfhowlett> !es | foton
<ubottu> foton: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<foton> gracias
<kieron-dell> hallo all
<kieron-dell> anyone here
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-26
<rezna> ?
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-27
<jude_> hi
<brownsugar> hello everyone, my friends laptop goes to grub rescue. I've tried doing the ls command and tried all the options but always get an Filesystem is unknown message. any help please? thank you
<SohamG> Whenever I try to log on to my user account, after pressing login it just shows a black screen at gets me back to the login page. How do i fix this??
<holstein> brownsugar: in that case, i would be testing my hard drive
<holstein> brownsugar: i would be loading a live iso on the hardware, and grabbing all data that is not backedup
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-28
<velhop4> hello folks! anyone here tryed AV Linux?
<holstein> yes..
<chemist^> hello everyone! I've got a question/problem: How come when i load ZynAddSubFx plugin into LMMS it doesn't load(show) any instruments in the "instrument bank" ... while running the standalone application ZynAddSubFX i can see all of them.... i've tried running lmms as root but it doesn't fix anything... any ideas anyone?
<cfhowlett> chemist^, if not response: #opensourcemusicians mightknow
<SohamG> When I tried to logon today, after entering my password it showed me a blackscreen, and then got me back to login prompt.....And this kept happening. How do I fix this??
<mastervi> hi all :)
<mastervi> HI
<mastervi> how are you all ?
<holstein> mastervi: not bad..
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-29
<davidy> I'm hoping to get some help with a question I have about moving to Ubuntu Studio, is there anyone on the channel now?
<Unit193> There are people "here", whether they are active and online is another story.
<Unit193> Hah, oh well.
<era> hello, just installed UbuntuStudio 14.04 on an ACER CM 6340, and tried to connect two monitors (one at the motherboard VGA, the other at the NVidia PCI graphicscard). First all was displayed only through the NVidia-adapter, then I tried bumblebee, now I can only use the onboard card. Can anyone help?
<era> o, the beginning was cut away ;(
<era> I try to run two monitors, but UbuntuStudio only uses one. Can anyone help?
<Crazy_Atheist> I wanted ubuntustudio, but there wasn't many seeders on the tracker, so my rate was really low :(
<Crazy_Atheist> seems linuxtracker likes it better
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-30
<Kaleidoscope> Hey, can anyone here help me with jack and guitarix
<Kaleidoscope> I can't get any audio output with guitarix
<Velho> hello friends! I'm running Ubuntu Studio in VirtualBox, but the screen size is too low. How to change the resolution inside UbuntuStudio?
<cfhowlett> velho "guest additions"          read the virtualbox help for that topic
<Velho> cfhowlett, thanks!
<cfhowlett> Velho, happy2help
<Velho> cfhowlett, I'm also happy to be helped, lol :D have a great day!
<StarFishCat> http://tinychat.com/minxface producing lives
<jorgen> hello can somebody help me,can't login to my ubuntustudio install anymore
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-23
<RonWhoCares> What program should I use to record HD video?  I've just received a camera I ordered on E-Bay "Cheese" isn't sensing it as an HD web cam.  Do I need update drivers?  Thoughts?
<zequence> RonWhoCares: You should look up if that camera has linux support
<RonWhoCares> It comes up in Cheese
<RonWhoCares> Just 640 x 480
<zequence> I have very little experience in video capture myself. Let me which IRC channels might be easier to get help on
<zequence> Other than that, I would recommend forums. linuxforums, or ubuntuforums
<zequence> Can't find anything, but I suspect anything to do with Video For Linux.
<zequence> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video4Linux
<zequence> Ah, #v4l
<zequence> That could be a good place to ask
<froh> hi, i just did an update, ad catia started to act up, jack stopped after a while and so on
<froh> so i deleted .config/Catia and .jackdrc. It turned out that i had to start qjackctl to get a proper .jackdrc before cadence could behave properly
<froh> sorr , wrote catia when i meant Cadence
<sakrecoer_> i'm affraid i can't help you with cadence froh. if no one answers try the mailinglist
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-24
<Angretlam> Hello, all.
<mehmet> a simple question: since i've always used windows since my first contact with a computer, i don't know how to start the music application(-s) of ubuntu studio. can anyone help me ?
<jetamkadlec> hello
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<ubuntu-studio> guuzs
<ubuntu-studio> guys
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-25
<bangho> Hi!! anybody there?
<bangho> i'm trying to install drumgizmo manually but i can't do it yet... has anybody do it? thanks!
<bangho> i already follow the common instructions (configure, make, etc...) but does not work
<raovlf> hi
<bangho> hi
<raovlf> bye
<bangho> ok
<OvenWerk1> Yup built drumgizmo... but you are gone already...
<craigbass76> What are you folks using to get from instrument to computer?  We just had a Mackie HDR crap out, and I'm looking to replace it with a linux box, but I'm not sure what I need to get from our analog mixer (the individual channels) into the computer.
<bigwolf78> Hello?
<bigwolf78> Can anyone help me with some shell scripting questions that I have?4
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-26
<Guest68802> michael
<joansito> just passing here to say thanks. Ubuntu Studio is perfect for my needs, three years with it.
<joansito> www.terraco.ga
<orcus> Hello
<Guest19140> I have a question to ask about ubuntu studio auto-hide menu
<Guest19140> then one that pops up when you put the arrow close to the bottom section of the screen
<Guest19140> i want to disable it but i cant find it in options
<Guest19140> hello fratto
<fratto> Guest19140: Hi!
<Guest19140> I need help
<Guest19140> I need help
<fratto> With UbuntuStudio? I'm just a noobie, but please tell us your problem!
<Guest19140> about ubuntu studio auto-hide menu
<Guest19140> how do i disable it
<Guest19140> the one that pops up at the bottom
<Guest19140> yh UbuntuStudio
<Unit193> Ctrl+Rightclick → Panel → Panel Preferences → Minus Button
<Guest19140> u my friend i owe u a beer
<Guest19140> also im trying to install wacom drivers , but i have broken packages
<Guest19140> sudo apt-get update doesnt fix them
<Guest19140> synaptic >edit> fix broken packages doesnt fix them
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install -f  ?
<Guest19140> -f then the package name?
<Guest19140> doesnt work
<Unit193> No, -f is for 'fix'
<Unit193> What's the exact error you're getting
<Unit193> ?
<Guest19140> oh , i used aptitude its working now  , it said its gona remove 44 packages
<Guest19140> hope its not gona mess up something
<Guest19140> ah it froze
<Guest19140> i fixed it
<Guest19140> bye thank you for help
<Accidentalmeme> hello
<Accidentalmeme> ChanServ
<Accidentalmeme> nvm
<leandro-toribio> leandro@earthtrain.org
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-27
<nipspinstudio-us> hi all
<whitelion> hi there do you knwo where can I find linux drivers for a Radeon R7 240? i need to use gpu but it doesn't work
<whitelion> hi there... hey do you know how can I downgrade XServer to  1.10?
<whitelion> hi there...what's the best video card I can buy for blender that has no compatibility problems with ubuntu?
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm so confused. I have a mpg2 file, with a subtitle and audio stream that I don't want. I am trying to extract the video (without reencoding it) but when I do, the subtitles end up hardcoded???
<Seven_Six_Two> ffmpeg -i src.mpg -map 0:2 -vcodec copy dest.mpg
<Seven_Six_Two> I get the video without issue, and the audio is gone, which is good. But the subs are still there, and can no longer be disabled like they can on the source
<OvenWerk1> Seven_Six_Two: Can you choose an empty subtitle?
<Seven_Six_Two> OvenWerk1, in the media player? I'm not sure what you mean.
<OvenWerk1> no in the ffmpeg command line using -sn
<OvenWerk1> https://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg.html#toc-Subtitle-options
<OvenWerk1> https://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg.html#Subtitle-options might be better
<Seven_Six_Two> OvenWerk1, oh I see. I didn't see that option on the man page. thanks! I'll give that a shot
<Seven_Six_Two> I accidentally converted a video in the same folder as an srt file, and my stupid program hardcoded them. Sorry to waste your time.
<Seven_Six_Two> it was an earlier step that the mistake happened.
<OvenWerk1> I wouldn't know... video is not one of my strong areas.  :) Glad you have it figured.
<hispeed67> quick question. plugged in a 32" tv via HDMI on my laptop. how do i initialize the display?
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-28
<laubossl2nk> hi everybody, i've little question, i would like to redirect all sound of my differents peripherals on a central sound serveur, what is the best software client/server ?
<laubossl2nk> don't want to stream ! i want directly to play sound that the central server receive
<zequence> laubossl2nk: Haven't done that, but you should be able to use jack for that. OvenWerk1 has done some work on that. He will be able to answer you as soon as he comes back.
<zequence> Else, you could try asking on #jack or #opensourcemusicians
<mimmo> musica
<yernaten> hei
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-29
<studio-user103> hi, quick question if anyone is available
<studio-user103> I've had to reinstall three times now, can anyone tell me a reason why my hard drives boot area would be reformating to fat32 after working well for a few startups on an HP Pavilion all-in-one?
<studio-user103> I've had to reinstall three times now, can anyone tell me a reason why my hard drives boot area would be reformating to fat32 after working well for a few startups on an HP Pavilion all-in-one?
<studio-user103> I've had to reinstall three times now, can anyone tell me a reason why my hard drives boot area would be reformating to fat32 after working well for a few startups on an HP Pavilion all-in-one?
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-28
<FXpro> anyone in here?
<OvenWerks> sort of, questions?
<FXpro> yes kz earbuds.  any ideas on this brand?
<OvenWerks> what do you expect from them? I don't use ear buds at all as I find them uncomfortable and have poor sound.
<OvenWerks> So anything I have to say is probably not much use.
<FXpro> knowledge zenith is the name of the company.  suppose to be premium budget headphones that out perform many others at much higher price points.
<cfhowlett> ?  ask a hardware channel?  seems a bit OT here ...
<FXpro> where can I ask?
<cfhowlett> google?
<FXpro> I am looking for 2nd opinions.  I looked into it a bit.  now i wanted to follow up on irc and see what I can find out.
<cfhowlett> and again: this is ubuntustudio support.
<cfhowlett> I seriously doubt that music producer uses earbuds in their workflow.
<FXpro> performers and producers do on stage and off
<OvenWerks> akg headphones are good though
<FXpro> but the preference is real headphones of course.
<FXpro> I like akg
<OvenWerks> do you mean in ear monitors then?
<FXpro> better than senheiser actually.  the last set of senheiser studio head phones I had fell apart some how.
<FXpro> yes.
<OvenWerks> in my mind, earbuds and inear monitors are a logn ways apart, sorry.
<cfhowlett> agreed ^^^
<FXpro> yes and I agree but I need compact for international travel.
<cfhowlett> off topic here.  google "earbud recommendations"
<cfhowlett> or "travel earbuds"
<FXpro> this last run I just did over seas, 2 pairs got lost in the mix and 2 more pairs fell apart or got destroyed so all my good earphones are gone.  I need new ones.
<OvenWerks> You might ask on the Linux Audio User Mailing list, but I would make sure to say you were using them as inear monitors
<FXpro> is there a channel for that or?
<OvenWerks> It would be off topic there too, but there are a number of people on there who do live audio work profesionally.
<FXpro> excellent.  where do I find these people here on freenode?
<OvenWerks> A lot of them do not do IRC at all.
<FXpro> ehhh, why not.  realtime chat is the tits when you need to inquire about things like this for example.
<OvenWerks> No idea, personal preference I guess.
<FXpro> ubuntu studio is pretty slick btw.
<cfhowlett> or you could go to your local guitar center and ask for recommendations.  real-time, real-life and F2F
<FXpro> I would prefer to run it off a memory stick though for now.  my hard drive is all hogged up with stuff.
<OvenWerks> I am glad you like it.
<FXpro> I have 64gb memory sticks.  I can do ubuntu studio off a memory chip live without sacrificing too much right?
<FXpro> the other computer I was testing it on is too slow and its broken right now.
<OvenWerks> It depends on the RAM size to some extent and what kind of audio you are doing.
<FXpro> how much space is required for it?
<FXpro> not 64gb I am sure.
<cfhowlett> running from ram is always slower than a HDD install.  once your start firing up ram intenseive apps, it will slow even more.
<OvenWerks> recording a number of tracks to "disk" may fail.
<FXpro> more like 4gb I am guessing.  its been a while.
<OvenWerks> basically the whole song needs to fit in ram, so 10MB per minute, per track
<OvenWerks> About
<OvenWerks> (assuming 16bit audio at 48K
<OvenWerks> Most recording is done as 32 bit floats.
<OvenWerks> So double the space.
<FXpro> I would guess a discounted gaming computer with ssd and lots of ram is the best idea which I am getting that next.  probably one of those razer blade laptops next.
<OvenWerks> in general laptops are slow.
<FXpro> what do you think of this one for a/v - http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-systems/razer-blade-stealth
<FXpro> pretty damn slick laptops the razer people have
<OvenWerks> It is only two cores... kind of an i3 dressed up as an i7... (in my opinion) I would take a 4 core i5 if I could get that.
<OvenWerks> hyperthreading and boost/Turbo are of little use for serious audio.
<OvenWerks> (I turn them off in fact)
<FXpro> its still a slick laptop
<FXpro> very usable for my needs.
<FXpro> this one is quadcore - http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-systems/razer-blade
<FXpro> ficken 1799 though geeez...  expensive
<OvenWerks> Thats better. I am not so sure of the video... it would be good for things that require video, but for everyday use in Linux, I would go intel which has open drivers and generally just suports Linux. nvidia is a goodsecond in that, they at least supply drivers, but closed.
<OvenWerks> Most people stay way from AMD as having the worst Linux support
<cfhowlett> agreed!  ^^^
<FXpro> intel still wins ever since they robbed dec and had to pay them off for it
<OvenWerks> dec is gone...
<studio-user752> I wonder if someone here can help me with a problem I just encountered using Ubuntu Studio. I tried to add a menu item using "Menu Editor" under settings and now Whisker Menu only shows a fraction of my available programs, like it reverted to an Ubuntu standard menu file instead of the Ubuntu Studio list. If I use the search function at the top of the menu and search "gimp" I get no results, but I can run it and get gimp.
<OvenWerks> studio-user752: Ya, that menu editor is bad.
<cfhowlett> OvenWerks, looking for the whisker menu editor and don't see it ...
<OvenWerks> cfhowlett: try accessories
<OvenWerks> studio-user752: in a terminal try:
<OvenWerks> ls .config/menus/
<OvenWerks> it should be empty, but I think that is where libremenu puts it's over ride
<OvenWerks> studio-user752: There are no known working 100% menu editors... besides manually.
<OvenWerks> alacart is the best one out there besides the one kde comes with, but it is kde only I think.
<OvenWerks> (the kde one is kde only, alacart is generic-ish)
<studio-user752> .config/menus/ contains the file: xfce-applications.menu
<OvenWerks> studio-user752: if you delete that, the menu should revert. You can mv it to  xfce-applications.unem to disable it.
<studio-user752> Wow, that did the trick
<OvenWerks> (ie rename it if you don't want to loose it)
<studio-user752> Thanks OvenWerks!
<OvenWerks> Ya, I creaed the studio menu... I learned the hard way
<OvenWerks> *created
<studio-user752> Is there another way to edit the menu?
<OvenWerks> yes... it is not easy and requires knowing how the files work.
<studio-user752> never mind then, I'll run from a terminal when I need to
<OvenWerks> if you look at /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/studio.menu
<OvenWerks> it will give some hints. you can put the same kind of thing into ~/.config/menus
<OvenWerks> what are you missing?
<OvenWerks> if you are trying to start a program from the menu that isn't there, creating a desktop file for it and adding that to ~/.local/share/applications/
<OvenWerks> should do it.
<studio-user752> ok
<OvenWerks> depending on the categories you add it will be added to different places. (Audio or muti-media for example for audio.)
<OvenWerks> I am going to have to run, be back tomorrow.
<studio-user752> thanks again for the help
<Jinx-IT> Anyone here have experience with RME hammerfall channels coming up wrong?
<Jinx-IT> i verified in ardour and audacity that it happens.
<Jinx-IT> anyone ever seen ardour inputs one off and only working on even channels?
<OvenWerks> Jinx-IT: I have not, but I have very few audio interfaces, mostly PCI plus one USB 1.1
<Jinx-IT> it's weird...outputs work fine.  i have an older rme hammerfall with 3 ADA8000 units connected.
<Jinx-IT> it all worked on a version of Ubuntu Studio that was about 4 years old, but i decided i should wipe and get the latest and greatest...
<Jinx-IT> i also fired up audacity and found that the channels are off there as well.
<Jinx-IT> now, when i connect channels 1-24, only the EVEN physical inputs work, but appear on the next ODD input down...so 8 goes to 7, etc.
<Jinx-IT> i am running the x64 build...maybe i should install the x86 build
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-29
<studio-user795> instalacion drivers Nvidia quadro fx 3800 cuda 6.5 ? merci
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-30
<studio-user613> hi
<studio-user695> hello
<studio-user695> i'm new user
<studio-user695> how to install amd driver?
<yorwos> i just made a video with recordMyDesktop , and after waiting for it to encode the video is not complete the last minutes are missing , its still open i havent closed it , any ideas why this might happen ?
<yorwos> ub.studio 16.04.1 all updates on
<yorwos> is there any command to give through terminal so that recordmydesktop will encode the rest of my video ? i dont think i can record the same thing again , lots of players in a game were involved
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-01
<Yousir> hello
<studio-user620> Hello, I am having trouble with some updates immediately after installation.
<studio-user620> These updates cause crashes.  I am getting the info to paste here...
<studio-user620> Changes for unattended-upgrades versions: Installed version: 0.90 Available version: 0.90ubuntu0.2.  ----- This update causes the computer to hang (lock up, need force power off), apparently without completing the update.
<studio-user620> An update for the "Software" app, which allows searching, installation and updates, has caused the Software app to crash upon loading.  Cannot use the app because it crashes immediately after starting it.
<studio-user620> I am a newbie, so please forgive me if I am posting in the wrong place or doing things wrong somehow.
<studio-user620> Any ideas on how I could correct the crashing issues?  (In the meantime, I just figured out how to install Synaptic.  I am about to explore what it can do.)
<studio-user620> I also just noticed that the computer can no longer sleep via function key.
<studio-user362> hello im new in ubuntu studio, id like to understan how to create the file xorg.conf so i can get better resolution with my monitor
<studio-user362> thanks
<studio-user840> hello
<studio-user840> im using Ubuntu Studio and the sis mirage 3 graphic card is like not working, i have only 670x640 resolition like minimun, but in the live version it does recognize more..., what should i do? im new in Linux
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-02
<Buba> Hey guys
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu questions
<Buba> I'm recording my guitar through rakarrack and audacity. On recording, everything goes fine. After recorded, I still can hear the effects on the audacity track. But when I export to a mp3 file, it's just the raw guitar, without the rakarrack
<Buba> What am I doing wrong? :P
<cfhowlett> Buba, nice problem!  unfortunately outside of my experience.  #opensourcemusicians would know
<Buba> Thanks!
<Buba> Do you ever recorded guitar?
<cfhowlett> nope thus the statement "outside of my experience"
<Buba> Hahaha I just found out. Was something quite trivial actually
<Buba> I had select raka only to speakrs, but not to microphone lol
<emanuel_> hi everyone, sorry for my english, i'm from argentina...
<emanuel_> have a new problem with ardour... when load a session with calf plug in, it close
<studio-user149> hello
<Sbur> Can someone explain what I should do because I just got an invitation to upgrade my Ubuntu Studio to version 1 !!!7
<Sbur> to version 17.04
<Sbur> I looked at the Ubuntu Studio web site and, like I expected, we are still on version 16.10.  Version 17.04 is not out yet !!!
<krytarik> Sbur: How exactly did you get that?
<Sbur> I had a tab up where tabs are with "Software Update".I clicked on it and was offered to upgrade to 17.04 Zappety whatever
<Sbur> krytarik: I closed that and just tried to do a software update, but it told me that I was up to date
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-03
<Sbur> krytarik: Is that a sign I'm hacked?
<studio-user496> Hello. I'm having headaches updating Ubuntu Studio 16.04 Xenial with Wine, and with Software Updates. I just did a fresh reboot and need your tips.
<studio-user030> join
<sirix> buenas tardes
<cfhowlett> !es | sirix
<ubottu> sirix: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sirix> you'r' welcome :)
<tumulte> hi
<tumulte> Are lv2/vst really unstable ?
<tumulte> or have I done something wrong ?
<tumulte> synths
<tumulte> not effects
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-28
<show_> hennnamusi
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-29
<Bredin> Hey all how's it going
<EDinNY> I just upgraded.  menu and colors are messed up. What files can I delete in my directory so that on the next start, the menu will be recreated?
<EDinNY> ...or what files can I copy over from a new user's directory?
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-01
<studio-user753> alguien que hable español?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user214> hola alguien que hable español?
<studio-user214> hola alguien que hable español?
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-02
<studio-user049> hello!
<studio-user737> Just getting started on this platform any tips or fast tracks?
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-03
<sirriffsalothp> So.. any tips on mixing with less than optimal monitor-options?
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp: pre mix with headphones... listen to well mixed things on whatever setup you are using... is the best I can do.
 * OvenWerks just woke up...
<sirriffsalothp> Yeah, working on it..
<sirriffsalothp> Mixing is damn hard..
<OvenWerks> the art of making music is not the same as the art of recording it, mixing it is yet another art and then mastering is differrent again.
<sirriffsalothp> Word.
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-26
<Mho-Games> Greetings !
<Mho-Games> have a lil question. How to i force studio to use generic Kernel instead of Low Late?
<sakrecoer> i'm a little bit confused with snaps..
<sakrecoer> on one hand: super handy! on the other hand: wuut?
<OvenWerks> why? or how? or something...
<sakrecoer> they build their little homes in my home, with an entire file structure. it doesn't take too much space since most of the folders are empty anyways. But then the loading times: what's up with that? I've only installed commercial crap i need for work so far with it: slack, telegram, visual code... It takes for ever to load them! If i use the .deb on the website it takes 1/10 of that loading time...
<OvenWerks> that was why I asked "why" :)
<sakrecoer> i get security warnings about how i need to use `--classic` flag for them to be able to talk to the rest of my drive. And the few apps (Telegram) that don't need that flag well.. they are just being locked out. So if someone send me a work document on telegram, i need to copy it from that little home in my home, to.. well, my actual home...
<OvenWerks> wine might be faster...
<sakrecoer> i suppose that's cool: now me as a user have taken that decision myself.
<sakrecoer> but those loading times.... how come .deb with dpkg can do it so much better and faster and daftpunkier then snap?
<OvenWerks> send a bug report against the package.
<sakrecoer> good idea!
<OvenWerks> request it be turned into a deb...
<sakrecoer> it has had me confused... i feel like it was promoted to me as some next level kinda thing, and all i got was a redundant home in my home... but i suppose i haven't tested ALL snaps yet....
<OvenWerks> snaps were designed for the dev not the user. So the user can only complain.
<sakrecoer> hahaha!!! that sounds like.... as if the gap between devels and users wasn't big enough!
<sakrecoer> digital class war! computer literate against computer consumers!
<sakrecoer> i certainly belong to the consumers in the snap trench :D
<OvenWerks> well not really, it will just make ubuntu slower than windows.
<sakrecoer> hahahaha
<OvenWerks> users will use what serves them best.
<OvenWerks> That means that devs may just decide ubuntu/linux is not worth their time.
<sakrecoer> on the long run, i have that fear too! i keep hearing: "people born 2000 are so digital they are the one's showing the way" ye.... they are supercomfy with instaface jargon and "accept" buttons, but do they even know what's happening in the background? how do we make them care.... oh well... i can feel my stallmanian beard growing as a think about it...
<sakrecoer> sorry mao172229 :D
<sakrecoer> stepped in mid rant... :D it's not like i know so much more than "accept" clicking youngsters in fact... but i care somewhat.
<OvenWerks> computers are tools... people believe what they are told... they even believe that that laptop with a 2 core cpu is an i7 the same as the one in their desktop :P
<OvenWerks> In the end people will choose the tools they think do the work they need done the best.
<sakrecoer> yes... sadly it seems to me most users want a TV that answers interactively when they react to some crazy content. For that i7 is quite over kill. Looing at my modern phone's specs, it would seem a pentium 3 would do!
<OvenWerks> Thats apple's next gen...
<sakrecoer> well.. hehe... no, i mean... maybe... but that's not the "modern" phone i have...
<OvenWerks> Apple is loosing th eintel cpu for an arm.
<sakrecoer> ARM seems to be the bomb lately hehe
<OvenWerks> we will see how all the artists that use them for performing like them
<sakrecoer> alli can think of right now is Mark Rebillet's song about the android/iOS debate :D
<OvenWerks> (or graphics artists for that matter)
<sakrecoer> the title is confusing... and the song is NOT safe for work...
<OvenWerks> android speced the audio really bad
<sakrecoer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAK8-T4Uow0
<sakrecoer> ye... i guess i have to agree...
<sakrecoer> i don't understand it tbh... the interface changed, so now everything is different? why can't a computer the size of my pocket with 4 times the power of my computer from 2004 do the same thing? If my fingers are at cause i'll gladely plug a mouse in it!
<sakrecoer> thing is, i tried to plug a mouse in it, but the software to allow that made it even worse...
<OvenWerks> The android audio spec allows hardware makers to get away with really bad HW for audio. SO even if the sw goes around the top layer audio to one lower, you have to be lucky with the hw to get usable latency.
<sakrecoer> i feel like a reactionary old fart, but i am in fact not a technophobe at all. on the contrary: i like to get my hands "dirty" on it.
<sakrecoer> yes...
<OvenWerks> both android and ios present the dev (or most of them) with a virtual machine. This allows more variety of hw
<sakrecoer> i suppose that is what it takes to get a digitally illetrate society to rely on the device...
<sakrecoer> i mean, take where i am: sweden. we are almost a cash less society. But yet there is a very small minority that understand even the surface of the consequences to that.
<sakrecoer> old people have no more banks to go to, to pay their bills...
<OvenWerks> it means sw dev is "easier" (I didn't find it so) and one package works on all hw
<sakrecoer> of course, if we all need to pay bills with the phone then perhaps it's a bad idea to have it wide open to any useage...
<sakrecoer> but, my sentiment is that we would be better off making society computer literate, before we make them computer-dependent
<OvenWerks> Yikes! my phone can't touch any of my money
<sakrecoer> you know i felt like that too!! but it's impossible now. If i don't let my phone touch my money (my bank) than i have no way to authenticate with any governmental agency anymore without having to travel miles and stand in a 4h long line.
<OvenWerks> no one complains?
<sakrecoer> banks have basically become a higher authority regarding my identity then the state!!!!
<sakrecoer> yes!! me, 2 other FOSS people and 300 old farts that will die at any moment (at least the bank hopes so)
<sakrecoer> "but it's so convenient! no need to travel a mile or stand in a 4h line, Just get BankID already"
<OvenWerks> fine, but on a phone?
<sakrecoer> you can have it on your laptop too! but only if its win/ios
<OvenWerks> a phone is something that has to be left laying on a charger... hardly a secure place to have anything.
<sakrecoer> i agree!!!
<sakrecoer> and actually, they really push for you to use the phone as a "2FA" for anything you do on the computer
<sakrecoer> like: log in to bank? authenticate with phone
<sakrecoer> so you NEED 2 devices! talk about excluding the poor form a functional life!
<OvenWerks> The can I borrow your phone for a sec scam is big too... then it is now if you want it back give me $100 (or however rich you look)
<sakrecoer> Well... at this point, you really don't want to borrow your phone: it's not like they aren't running huge campaigns about how people get scamed. Infact people do get scammed all the time! of course, they have no idea what they are doing with their devices! "bu... but... i just pressed "agree"!"
<sakrecoer> *lend your phone
<sakrecoer> you know.. like "i agree to a convenient life"
<sakrecoer> pff... in some way i feel i should apologize for this extended rant...
<OvenWerks> Like letting the browser keep your passwords :P
<sakrecoer> hahaha
<sakrecoer> what do you mean? why would it be a bad idea to store my secrets on the gateway to the information highway?!
<sakrecoer> not sure where to store them tbh...
<sakrecoer> but the less secrets there are to be stored the less problem...
 * sakrecoer beatboxes Biggie Small
<sakrecoer> on another, positive, note! Acid December! We have 10 days worht of music!!! \o/
<sakrecoer> and that's pretty serious! some of that stuff is made by some serious people, that are ready to give their stuff away for the fun of it!
<sakrecoer> It's not like society is crumbling over itself, there is just a big thumb taking all the attention away from the other 8 phalanges!
<sakrecoer> ok, 2 big thumbs
<sakrecoer> but still!! 8 phalanges of digital people!
<Eickmeyer> I'll see your 8 phelanges and raise you 10 more in the form of toes.
<Eickmeyer> (point still stands, sakrecoer)
<sakrecoer> \o/!!!!!!
<sakrecoer> Clear majority!!!!!
<sakrecoer> that's like 16 to 4!!!
<sakrecoer> a full on square!!!
<sakrecoer> on a 64 bit processor, that would be 64 to 8! :D
<sakrecoer> maybe not, but i really needed that positive note right here right now Eickmeyer <3
<Eickmeyer> sakrecoer: Glad to oblige. :)
<studio-user740> any "hidden gems|" that you know of in studio?
<studio-user740> new user here still figuring things out
<studio-user740> what's the coolest thing you[ve done with studio?
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-27
<Jony_bazinga> hello my friends.
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-28
<tienti_> :)
<studio-user501> If I have Linux mint installed,  can I just install UBuntu Studio within that?
<studio-user638> If I have Linuxmint  installed, can I install Ubuntu Studio?
<OvenWerks> thank you for sticking around long enough for someone to answer :P
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-29
<studio-user582> Hi. I have 2 main problems. It's possible that neither have anything to do with UbuntuStudio: The first is my WiFi is very slow compared to other laptops in the house.
<studio-user582> The seond is that occasionally, mys screen goes blank (AFAIK, in align with power settings) but occasionally will not respond to my reactivating by pressing any keys on my keyboard, and I have to power off and reboot.
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-01
<timoteus> Hi. I’m unable to login. After entering my password, I am returned to the login screen. The last thing I did in mt last session was ‘startx’ at command line. Could this be the problem?
<studio-user018> hi
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-02
<studio-user671> need help with webcam on macbook air
<cfhowlett>  nickserv identify n0n34@11p@55
<cfhowlett>  nickserv identify n0n3$4@11p@55
<studio-user392> hi, i'm new to IRC but was hoping someone could help me with few questions. I'm having a little trouble with using my audio interface with my ubuntustudio install. after a few searches, I was able to get sound working, but i  lose my configs every time log out. i used ubuntu studio years ago and the sound for basic browser/app listening seemed to be a little more automatic. does anyone know if i'm missing an obvious conf
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-25
<lastebill1> sure would be nice to use ubuntu studio for audio production. So far there's pretty much only one windows daw that haven't frustrated the hell out of me and that have actually made me able to produce music.   When inspiration comes, it comes, and if i spend hours trying to figure out technical stuff it's lost...
<Eickmeyer> lastebill1: We try to make it as easy as possible with tools like Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<studiobot> <devachavan> @Eickmeyer [That's a really subjective question. Use what works best for you. In my opinion, …], Yes I appreciate your concern sir, but I am realy confused to choose correct flavor for audio video editing, the google answers are also biased
<kloshar23> ciao
<kloshar23> Sto scaricando ubuntu studio x installarlo su una pen drive.. gira bene? o meglio installarlo
<Eickmeyer> !it | kloshar23
<ubottu> kloshar23: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-26
<corshmock> Hello Everybody.
<corshmock> Ubuntu Studio 19.10 or Ubuntu Studio 18.04?
<Eickmeyer> corshmock: That's completely subjective. You need to decide for yourself, but look at it this way: going from 18.04 to the next LTS (20.04) will be a major jump as opposed to going from 19.10 to 20.04 and remaining on that for LTS.
<corshmock> Thank you very much Eickmeyer.  I'm a total newbie on 19.10.  I normally support Windows, but I really have my work cut out for me with Linux.  Beautiful system though.
<Eickmeyer> corshmock: Thanks.
<corshmock> What version do you use Eickmeyer ?
<Eickmeyer> corshmock: I'm the project leader, so I typically use the pre-release, which I do not recommend for production. I'm the worst person to ask.
<corshmock> Is it okay to ask a support question in here Eickmeyer ?
<corshmock> Hexter wouldn't run for me in 19.10, I tried to install it from the command line but got an error.  I tried to killall but there was no process.  I tried to reinstall it from Synaptic, but none of those things worked.  So I installed 18.04 in a VM and Hexter isn't even there.
<OvenWerks> hexter is a plugin.
<OvenWerks> command line would be jack-dssi-host hexter.so
<OvenWerks> you would of course need jack-dssi-host installed as well (not sure of the package name)
<corshmock> Which is probably why I got this?  jack-dssi-host hexter.so
<corshmock> jack-dssi-host: Warning: DSSI path not set
<corshmock> jack-dssi-host: Defaulting to "/usr/local/lib/dssi:/usr/lib/dssi:/home/corshmock/.dssi"
<corshmock> jack-dssi-host: Error: Failed to load plugin library "hexter.so"
<OvenWerks> because hexter is a dssi plugin there are some applications like Ardour that do not support it. Un fortunately hexter's author has lost interest in it and so it has not been converted to lv2
<corshmock> Does that mean we can forget hexter?
<OvenWerks>  here it says /usr/lib/dssi
<OvenWerks> I am on 18.04 BTW
<OvenWerks> it could be we are going to loose hexter to bit rot
<corshmock> I've just installed 18.04 in a VM, but I can't find hexter, even though synaptic says it's installed.  Maybe there's a way to run hexter from the command line?
<OvenWerks>  It was likely writen with gtk 2.*
<OvenWerks> yes in 18.04 the menu file(s) were wrong so it did not show.
<OvenWerks> jack-dssi-host hexter.so works here.
<OvenWerks> you could also try loading dexed in carla.
<OvenWerks> dexed is another dx7 emulator
<corshmock> I've just loaded carla.  No idea how to load dexed though.  Apologies for my Newbieness.
<corshmock> Maybe I should just follow another tutorial either in 19.10 or 18.04 that will work for me?
<OvenWerks> at the top there is an "Add Plugin
<corshmock> I've looked in that but don't see dexed
<OvenWerks> it gives a window you should check both Instruments and LV2 at the top
<OvenWerks>  then click on Name so the names are in alphabetical order
<OvenWerks>  put you mouse ponter over the list of names and scroll down till you see dexed. For me it is just above the first DIN meter
<OvenWerks>  (to be honest I do not know if dexed is something Studio came with or something I added later
<corshmock> yeah I've done all that but no sign of it.  I've just done a sudo apt-get update (not sure if that's the right command) but it's doing something :)  18.04 doesn't even have carla
<OvenWerks> That is true
<OvenWerks> but carla is available for 18.04 from the ubuntustudio backports ppa
<OvenWerks> !ubuntustudio-bacports
<OvenWerks> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<OvenWerks> BTW, the first time you show the dexed GUI, it takes a long time to show. The window comes up right away but is empty then after a while the contents show up.
<OvenWerks> It is interesting that it seems to indicate it can save patches directly to a DX7 memory cart there is no MIDI out.
<corshmock> I think I've installed backports (I did read something about this).  So I'll try Carla again now?
<OvenWerks> sure
<corshmock> It's actually installing carla!!!
<OvenWerks> wow did we do that? cool.
 * OvenWerks wrote the code but doesn't remember that part now.
<corshmock> You wrote the code?
<OvenWerks> for controls
<OvenWerks> not carla.
<corshmock> You very clever person!!!
<corshmock> Carla and Carla controls is there now but it's still doing a LOT of installing.
<OvenWerks> probably just stuborn
<corshmock> I wonder will hexter be available after that's all finished
<corshmock> It was a fresh install of 18.04 as of this evening
<OvenWerks> hexter should be a part of both 18.04 and 19.10 but to be honest, I don't know if hexter was tested in 19.10
<corshmock> It's still pumping away with installs so I'm hopeful I can continue that tutorial.  I have enough trouble with my audio interface as it is :)
<OvenWerks> I don't know which tutorial that is. I hope it is relatively up to date
<corshmock> It's Peter Reppert.  I just downloaded it as a PDF.  Have you come across it?
<OvenWerks> no, but I have not looked for tutorials for a long time.
<OvenWerks> the main thing is getting an up to date tutorial, things do change...
<corshmock> Maybe if I search for an 18.04 tutorial?
<OvenWerks> I am not aware of any tutoral being written for Studio in the last few years... but possible.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: ^^^?
<corshmock> mmmmm  I think I get what you mean about up to date.  Maybe I will need to look really hard for something that works.
<OvenWerks> Jack used to be a requirement for any reasonable audio use, but with the proliferation of plugins, Ardour recommends using alsa instead. (as an example)
<OvenWerks> (Jack was written by the author of Ardour and Ardour uses the same jack code inside for a lot of things)
<OvenWerks> However, there are a lot of cheap USB mics around and in order to use them with built in sound jack is still needed.
<OvenWerks> I don't really need jack, but I run it all the time as it allows desktop sound to pass through.
<corshmock> What about Pathage?  Does that do a similar thing or not?
<OvenWerks> patchage uses jack
<OvenWerks>  is shows what jack clients are available and allows connecting them together
<OvenWerks> once jack is started in controls, it stays running and will restart at session start after a reboot
<OvenWerks> so patchage will just work (Carla has a patch bay as well so patchage is not needed)
<OvenWerks> I find patchage starts a bit quicker than Carla so I use it for quick checks and connects. It is a little less stable.
<corshmock> Thank you so much for this information.  In windows I used to have a patch bay for my Edirol UA-101.  Would such a thing exist in Ubuntu?
<corshmock> Or can you do it with the patch bays in Studio?
<OvenWerks> It depends on what information the device gives via USB 2.0
<corshmock> Would (excuse my ignorance) lsusb tell me anything?
<OvenWerks> if it does not need an extra application on Mac os to control these things then alsamixer (command line) or qasmixer (GUI) should show what controls are available.
<OvenWerks> lsusb just list what devices are there
<OvenWerks> alsamixer is quickest
<OvenWerks> (though maybe not the easiest to understand)
<corshmock> I must remember that.  If I can get my headphones working through the ua-101, import tracks and practice finger drumming on my Akai LPD8, it would be a start, before I unleash my compositions on the world :)
<corshmock> I like the way, you can draw lines between devices (am I correct) in jack.
<OvenWerks> if the headphones are not outputs 1+2 that will mean fidning out whch outputs they are and connecting things there instead
<OvenWerks>  controls lets you set the default outputs for desktop audio coming from pulse
<corshmock> I think this is an issue I will have difficulty with but I hope I can get my head around it.
<OvenWerks>  The drawing lines part is not jack itself but rather the gui (Carla, patchage or qjackctl)
<OvenWerks> sometimes the easiest thing to start is just to plug left into all the odd outputs and right into all the even outputs
<corshmock> I'm slightly confused already
<corshmock> Left and right?
<OvenWerks> Most people only use two of however many outputs there are.
<corshmock> Okay
<OvenWerks> pulse shows left and right most every thing else is 1 and 2
<corshmock> So pulse is a major player here?
<OvenWerks> pulse is what all the desktop audio goes through including the browser and most games.
<OvenWerks>  (many video and music players too)
<OvenWerks>  We automatically bridge pulse to jack and normally connect the output of pulse to the outputs in jack so the desktop adio just works
<corshmock> Pulse as everything I see in Ubuntu Studio picks up every piece of hardware immediately.
<OvenWerks> however pulse is not good enough for audio production as it is not bit perfect or low latency
<OvenWerks>  When jack is started from -controls, pulse no longer sees any audio devices :)
<corshmock> Jack locks them?
<OvenWerks> jack becomes pulses only audio device
<OvenWerks> actually yes and any device jack doesn't use we still tell pulse not to look at.
<OvenWerks> I have had trouble with pulse seeing a device and not even using it but still affecting the sound quality of my main audio device
<OvenWerks> also if pulse can see any audio device it will not allow jack to "free wheel"
<OvenWerks>  free wheel is important for some programs when exporting audio to files
<corshmock> Free wheel means to take control of any device it wants to?
<OvenWerks> no, free wheel mean that jack is no longer locked to the audio device and starts the next cycle when all processes that need time are finished
<OvenWerks>  this means export does not need to be in real time and yet can still use plugins
<corshmock> When jack no longer has a device locked, Jack can freewheel to another device?  Not sure if I'm following you correctly
<OvenWerks> no jack freewheels to itself.
<corshmock> Jack allows itself to prioritize as it wants?
<OvenWerks> or to put it another way it is not really locked to any thing and each cycle is only as long as needed to finish all calculations for that cycle
<OvenWerks> so each cycle may be a different length
<corshmock> Rather than, each cycle being of a determined length, which must be finished
<OvenWerks> normally each cycle is the length of time between audio device iterupts
<corshmock> This is very interesting I must say.
<OvenWerks> this allows exports to happen faster than the elgth of the audio or take longer if the plugin math is too much for real time.
<corshmock> It would be so nice if you just plugged everything in and it 'just worked', but I know this is not going to work that way :)
<corshmock> That is one hell of an update.  It's still only at 32%!
<OvenWerks> having come from analog studios (broadcast studios in my case) I would say it is easier and a lot closer to just working. However, the learning curve has not gotten any less
<OvenWerks> for 18.04? ya, I don't we did "point" releases
<corshmock> So you have a background in Audio Recording?
<OvenWerks> broadcast. I have worked both in Radio and TV
<OvenWerks> (so video... back when it was just ntsc)
<corshmock> And you're a Developer too.
<OvenWerks> That is self taugh mostly
<OvenWerks> computers were not the thing they are now in the late 70s
<corshmock> I don't know anything about recording.  Zero about Linux, but my simplistic goals are small, so I hope I can get those established, if even to a minimal degree.  My respects and thanks to you for the education you have been giving me.
<OvenWerks> no problem
<corshmock> That is one hell of an update.  I'm not sure the 40gb I gave that VM will be sufficient :)
<OvenWerks> it should delete as much as it installs pretty much
<OvenWerks> I use 40G for my installs and then mount my home directory separate
<OvenWerks> I do this so that I don't loose my home directory when up grading or reinstalling or trying out something new in another partition
<corshmock> Do you use VMs?
<OvenWerks> no
<corshmock> I don't understand the file system, so I know I would crush everything.  I also unplug any external hardrives :)
<corshmock> sda sdb etc :)
<corshmock> I'm used to drive letters, but I don't want to go back to windows.
<corshmock> I do love this system but I have a LOT to learn to even get to grips with basics
<OvenWerks> Most linux machines end up looking like a single drive
<OvenWerks> So the drive/partition I install on would be / and my home directory is mounted as /home/
<OvenWerks> it looks exactly the same as if it was all on one partition... but it's not
<corshmock> I've seen this terminology but I need to read a good book on it.  I understand the directory structure, but I don't even know how to navigate it yet.
<OvenWerks> for most use all you need to know is your own home directory
<corshmock> To give you an idea of how zero I know about recording, I recorded myself singing over a backing track, posted it on a forum, and a guy said, TELL US YOU DIDN'T RECORD JUST SINGING INTO A MIC WITHOUT HEADPHONES ON.  At least now I know why they wear headphones when they're singing :) :) :)
<OvenWerks> your own ears are the most important tool you have for recording
<OvenWerks> finding what is making your ears tell you it's not right is the hard part...
<corshmock> Oh and someone told me about headroom, so I am now equipped with the knowledge to blow the world away with my art :)
<corshmock> It certainly sounds very difficult to find that.
<corshmock> Maybe some people just have an Engineer or Producer who makes their music work?
<OvenWerks> lots of people do. In a band there is ussually one person who understands at least some and the rest don't
<corshmock> So you don't use VMs.  Do you have a multiple boot system?
<OvenWerks> A lot of producers don't know much either, they have an engineer to yell at :)
<corshmock> Oh>
<corshmock> Oh?
<OvenWerks> yes, I have a 2T drive and I split off 4 or 5 20 - 40 G partitions that I install into.
<OvenWerks> For testing 20G is enough, for my working install I use 40G
<corshmock> Is this just to try out different distributions?
<OvenWerks> for testing prerelease ISOs for Studio mostly
<OvenWerks>  Or I will install kubuntu or some other flavour to test -installer
<corshmock> Do you make a living out of this or is it a labor of love?
<OvenWerks> I am retired so volonteer
<corshmock> Well you have certainly been keeping your brain very sharp, so great choice!
<corshmock> And sorry, I don't mean to ask personal questions
<OvenWerks> :)
<OvenWerks> I play guitar and bass, generally don't sing much
<OvenWerks> my recording is pretty much all analog. I don't play kb very much and so synths are not so interesting.
<OvenWerks>  when I was using tape, I enjoyed the extra 16 tracks a midi sequencer could give me over just 8 on tape
<corshmock> I used to play bass.  Nowadays, I might strum a few chords.  I actually did vocal tuition for a year a few years ago, and found out that I can actually sing a little bit.  Don't worry, you won't be within earshot, if I kick off a dodgy ballad :)
<OvenWerks>  So I used some synths then
<corshmock> kb?
<OvenWerks> keyboard
<corshmock> Just gotcha at the last second :)
<OvenWerks> definately not a piano player, but I can do some strings and lead lines when pressed
<corshmock> My keyboard skills are worse than my guitar, but as I say, I'm a very simplistic person.  I'm more interested in imaginative content than I am in virtuosity, for which I am very thankful :)
<OvenWerks> that is generally best
<corshmock> Absolutely.  I'm not impressed by people show casing their "skills".  I do appreciate great musicians, but I'm just more simplistic in my way.
<OvenWerks> I like writer/singers who are singing about their own life and not just singing a song because it sounds nice.
<OvenWerks> or someone who can relate to the writer and make a song their own is good too
<corshmock> What about someone who just goes out there regardless of what everyone else is doing and isn't afraid to pursue their own direction, no matter how unusual it is (obviously not distasteful) ?
<OvenWerks> hearing a 15 year old sing about their partner of many years leaving or dying doesn't do it for me... vocal gymnastics are anoying.
<OvenWerks> if their heart is in it I am generally ok with it
<corshmock> I have no contact with mainstream so I probably never hear those things.  The bits of it that leak through to me, I actually can't believe anyone could be sold on it.  However, we have always had mainstream and there are good moments to remember, so I'm sure there must be some good things.
<corshmock> You sound like you're not asking too much.  I don't have kids and the dog only likes gentle classical music :)
<OvenWerks> I have kids, a wife and a dog. My dog doesn't complain... the house is big enough we can all have our own space
<OvenWerks> My wife likes to watch singing contests so I am tired of vocal gymnastics pretty much
<corshmock> So that's what gymnastics are :)
<corshmock> Lord I thought my one was bad :)  She watches the wedding dresses programs!
<OvenWerks> Well my wife is not bad... she has a nice voice of her own, just poor taste in youtube viewing :)
<corshmock> 71% on the updates now.  Hey, if you here of any up to date tutorials on Studio, that would be basic enough for me in getting Audio Interface, Headphones, Recording basic you might let me know if you wouldn't mind?
<corshmock> My Missus hates music, but she doesn't admit it :)
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: might know better that one...or others who lurk here
<corshmock> People who hate music?
<OvenWerks> know might know of good tutoials
<corshmock> Maybe they're Photographers, or Movie Makers?
<corshmock> Seeing as you have some idea of how UN-knowledgeable I am, you should be able to advise on appropriate content :)
<corshmock> You've seen nothing yet :)
<corshmock> By the way, how do you keep your home directory safe?  Do you just make a backup of it and restore it after you log in?  Or do you just make sure you don't install into the partition that your home directory is in?
<OvenWerks> Generally just don't install in that partition, but I also have some back up
<corshmock> 99%!
<corshmock> It's just finished.  Should I try 'sudo apt-get install hexter', or should I bother?
<corshmock> Hexter actually installed, but when I clicked on it, same as 19.10, nothing has happened.
<corshmock> I mean Hexter installed as apart of those long updates
<corshmock> .
<corshmock> What a lovely channel
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-27
<Rals> K
<corshmock> Good evening Ubuntu Studio
<corshmock> Hello OvenWerks.  How are you today?
<corshmock> Would anyone know where I might find up to date Ubuntu Studio Tutorials please?
<corshmock> Is no one talking today?
<corshmock> So I downloaded Ubuntu Studio 18.04 64 bit direct from https://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<corshmock> I've used the same file to create a VM so I know it works
<corshmock> I made a bootable usb stick with it from the command line, but when I try to boot from it I get Invalid File System!
<corshmock> Sorry, Invalid Partition Table!
<corshmock> I'm trying to recreate the bootable usb in gparted but it says it can't do it because it's mounted.  When I try to unmount it from the command line, it says it's not mounted!  Help please!
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-28
<AppAraat> hi, I installed Ubuntu Studio 18.04 stable just fine, booted into it fine and then updated it. Then I shut it down, but after trying to boot into it I am getting a kernel panic: https://i.imgur.com/Vx7Nttr.jpg
<AppAraat> this is on a Thinkpad X220 (which is supposed to be one of the best supported devices)
<AppAraat> this happens regardless of choosing lowlatency option or not
<AppAraat> so apparently I can boot from kernel 4.15.0-20-lowlatency but not 4.15.0-70-lowlatency
<AppAraat> during install I chose encrypted home dir. Not sure whether that has any relationship with my issue though.
<AppAraat> ok, booted into 4.15.0-20-lowlatency and apparently the update was botched, so I did a dpkg reconfigure and now I can boot into 4.15.0-70-lowlatency, but I still get an XFCE dialog telling me there's a problem.
<AppAraat> when lockscreen is activated and when I enter my password to login, I get a black screen.
<tomreyn> there are only few situations where a kernel image would fail to install properly. the most common one is probably running out of disk space.
<AppAraat> I tracked it down to a failed update, I remember update manager getting stuck here: http://ix.io/2327
<AppAraat> the black screen after lockscreen is less than stellar though, but I'm planning to use i3wm anyway so I hope it doesn't present me with the same situation.
<tomreyn> for default ubuntu, there are LTSE kernels and X would may work around bugs in older bios versions
<tomreyn> those packages are also available on ubuntu studio, i just don't know whether this is a supported confguration here.
<tomreyn> there are bios updates available for your system. latest version is 1.46, your system is at 1.25: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-x-series-tablet-laptops/thinkpad-x220-tablet/4299/4299e54/downloads/DS018807
<tomreyn> AppAraat: so you're 18 versions behind there.
<tomreyn> you may be able to update those from US, too, check: fwupdmgr get-devices
<tomreyn> https://fwupd.org/lvfs/docs/users
<AppAraat> oh huh, so it's a BIOS bug then? I'm planning to install Coreboot on my X220 anyways so I guess that would resolve those issues.
<tomreyn> i don't know whether it is, it could be.
<AppAraat> hmm, well I'll take a note to test this again after I've installed Coreboot so I hope we'll find out.
<andre48> Hey guys.. do you know what is the default password in ubuntustudio?
<andre48> I tried username ubuntu and blank password
<andre48> But no success
<OvenWerks> hot sure what you mean. On the ISO or after install?
<andre48> Iso live cd
<OvenWerks> There is not password
<oerheks> password blank, user ubuntu .. for all the live iso's
<andre48> Hmm ok I started the computer with an usb live cd and it didnt ask for password... Now i've left the compuetr for a while and when I got back it lockrd the screen and asks for a password
<OvenWerks> enter should work for that
<andre48> Ouch... Got it... It is username "ubuntu-studio" and password blank
<OvenWerks> that sounds right
<andre48> Lol thanks
<corshmock> Good evening all
<oerheks> hi
<corshmock> I've just got Ubuntu Studio installed.  I'm a Newbie so please forgive my lack of knowledge
<corshmock> 18.04.  I was on 18.10
<oerheks> LTS is stable.
<corshmock> I just got an error Broken count > 0.  Does anyone know what that means?
<corshmock> Yes I've read about LTS, so I decided I should go for it.  Now I just need to know how to use it.
<corshmock> I seem to have a lot of broken software.  I dare not post it here, as it seems to be a lot of errors
<corshmock> I've tried You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these, as it told me to, but I just still get the same error
<oerheks> use a pastebin, paste.ubuntu.com
<corshmock> Thank you for the tip.  You're very kind.  Do I need to set up an account to use a pastebin?  I've never used one before.
<corshmock> It tells me my user name is already in use :(
<corshmock> Apologies for this.  sudo apt install synapticReading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency tree       Reading state information... DoneYou might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these.The following packages have unmet dependencies: drumkv1 : Depends: drumkv1-common (= 0.8.6-1) but 0.9.10+git20190929.2 is to be installed
<corshmock> That's just one of them
<corshmock> I don't seem to be able to install anything.  I just keep getting these errors.
<corshmock> I've just tried to post my first pastebin but I don't think it has worked.
<corshmock> I can't see how to get my pastebin onto here.
<corshmock> Apologies for this..
<corshmock> Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -fTransaction failed: The package system is broken The following packages have unmet dependencies: drumkv1: Depends: drumkv1-common (= 0.8.6-1) but 0.9.10+git20190929.2
<corshmock> is installed         Depends: libasound2 (>= 1.0.16) but 1.1.3-5ubuntu0.2 is installed         Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4) but 2.27-3ubuntu1 is installed         Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:3.0) but 1:8.3.0-6ubuntu1~18.04.1 is installed         Depends: libjack-0.125 but it is a virtual package         Depends: liblo7 (>= 0.26~repack) but 0.29-1 is
<corshmock> installed         Depends: libqt5core5a (>= 5.9.0~beta) but 5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu2.4 is installed         Depends: libqt5widgets5 (>= 5.0.2) but 5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu2.4 is installed         Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 5) but 8.3.0-6ubuntu1~18.04.1 is installedsamplv1: Depends: libasound2 (>= 1.0.16) but 1.1.3-5ubuntu0.2 is installed         Depends: libc6
<corshmock> (>= 2.4) but 2.27-3ubuntu1 is installed         Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:3.0) but 1:8.3.0-6ubuntu1~18.04.1 is installed         Depends: libjack-0.125 but it is a virtual package         Depends: liblo7 (>= 0.26~repack) but 0.29-1 is installed         Depends: libqt5core5a (>= 5.9.0~beta) but 5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu2.4 is installed         Depends:
<corshmock> libqt5widgets5 (>= 5.0.2) but 5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu2.4 is installed         Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 5) but 8.3.0-6ubuntu1~18.04.1 is installed         Depends: samplv1-common (= 0.8.6-1) but 0.9.10+git20190929 is installedsynthv1: Depends: libasound2 (>= 1.0.16) but 1.1.3-5ubuntu0.2 is installed         Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4) but 2.27-3ubuntu1 is
<corshmock> installed         Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:3.0) but 1:8.3.0-6ubuntu1~18.04.1 is installed         Depends: libjack-0.125 but it is a virtual package         Depends: liblo7 (>= 0.26~repack) but 0.29-1 is installed         Depends: libqt5core5a (>= 5.9.0~beta) but 5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu2.4 is installed         Depends: libqt5widgets5 (>= 5.0.2) but
<corshmock> 5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu2.4 is installed         Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 5) but 8.3.0-6ubuntu1~18.04.1 is installed         Depends: synthv1-common (= 0.8.6-1) but 0.9.10+git20190929 is installed
<appaz> Please how tu upgrade 19.04 to 19.10 studio. The wizard is not working. Thanks
<corshmock> Hi
<appaz> hi !
<corshmock> Why do you want to upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10?
<appaz> Why not
<corshmock> Maybe you could create a new partition for 19.10?
<corshmock> I was on 19.10 and I just installed 18.04
<appaz> The upgrade wizard propose the new version but wont start
<corshmock> I read that 18.04 was LTS and the better option apparently.  So I screwed up 19.10 and now I have 18.04 with a load of errors and can't install anything :)
<corshmock> And I can't get any help here :)
<appaz> OK thanks anyway
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-29
<corshmock> Good evening
<corshmock> sudo apt install synapticsReading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency tree       Reading state information... DoneE: Unable to locate package synaptics
<corshmock> I'd really appreciate it if anyone can help me to install synaptics
<corshmock> I've tried sudo update but it hasn't made any difference
<corshmock> Hi Eickmeyer
<OvenWerks> try synaptic without the s on the end?
<corshmock> Thanks for spotting my silly mistake friend but unfortunately I get:
<corshmock> sudo fwupdmgr get-devices
<corshmock> Ignore that
<corshmock> sudo apt install synapticReading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency tree       Reading state information... DoneYou might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these.The following packages have unmet dependencies: drumkv1 : Depends: drumkv1-common (= 0.8.6-1) but 0.9.10+git20190929.2 is to be installed samplv1 : Depends:
<corshmock> samplv1-common (= 0.8.6-1) but 0.9.10+git20190929 is to be installed synaptic : Depends: libept1.5.0 but it is not going to be installed            Recommends: libgtk2-perl (>= 1:1.130) but it is not going to be installed            Recommends: rarian-compat but it is not going to be installed synthv1 : Depends: synthv1-common (= 0.8.6-1) but
<corshmock> 0.9.10+git20190929 is to be installedE: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<corshmock> Is it fixable or should I reinstall again?
<corshmock> I have actually managed to fix it with apt --fix-broken install
<corshmock> I can install again!!!
<corshmock> Synaptic is installed!!!
<corshmock> Why do people not talk to me here?
<brainskan> Hi. That's good news. 😁
<brainskan> I'm trying to figure out this IRC client on my phone. It appears to be working.
<corshmock> Thanks Pal.  That's interesting.  I had xchat client in 19.10, but on 18.04 I only have the web browser.
<corshmock> It seems to be working from this end.  What's the client called?
<brainskan> IRC Android. It's a bit quirky, and I haven't used IRC in years. But I wanted to get back into, and am a fan of Ubuntu Studio... so I thought I would start here.
<brainskan> I think I will use Pidgin on my desktops at home (Ubuntu Studio) and at work (Windows)
<brainskan> I would also like to get involved helping with Ubuntu Studio, if there is anything I can do.
<corshmock> Pidgin Internet Messaging?  It's actually installed here.  Can you use it for IRC?
<corshmock> You'll be sorry you made that offer to me mate.  I'm a Newbie :)
<brainskan> Yes. Pidgin can act as an IRC client.
<brainskan> One sec. I'm going to log in via desktop. It's way easier to type that way.
<brainskan> I'm back. Signed in via Pidgin from my work desktop now. It's much quicker to type this way compared to phone touch screen.
<corshmock1> Hello
<corshmock1> Hey it's working
<corshmock1> This is much better than the web version!  Thanks very much for this pal
<brainskan> Did you log in with a different client too
<brainskan> ?
<brainskan> Sure! no problem.
<corshmock1> I thought I had just used corshmock, but it told me corshmock1 is not a registered name.  Maybe I made a typo
<corshmock1> There were two of me so I closed the web page
<corshmock1> This is much much better
<corshmock1> I cannot type on a phone for the life of me
<brainskan> I don't think you can log in from more than one app at the same time. The IRC server will assign you a new name when you log in again without disconnecting from the prior app
<corshmock1> Because I touch type, I'm lost when I have to look at a keyboard
<brainskan> It changed my name when I tried.
<corshmock1> That's what must have happened to me too
<brainskan> Me too. I hate doing any lengthy chat via text on my phone. Short messages are OK, but nothing extended in time.
<corshmock1> So you make music or videos or.......?
<brainskan> I was just looking on the website for Ubuntu Studio, and I am not sure if this is the correct channel for casual talk. It looks like there's an "#ubuntustudio-offtopic" channel. To anyone else here, sorry if this is not the right kind of conversation for this channel.
<brainskan> I do a variety of creative work, corshmock. I mostly tinker with experimental electronic music using Bitwig and SuperCollider. But I also like doing some graphics work in GIMP, and occasional put together small videos.
<brainskan> I decided a couple years ago to flee the proprietary OS platforms and use Linux exclusively. Ubuntu Studio has been fantastic for the type of stuff I like to do.
<brainskan> How about you, corshmock? What kind of creative stuff do you do?
<corshmock1> I sing when I'm out of earshot, strum a few chords, write some dreadfully bad songs, nothing too serious nowadays.  I used to play bass years ago when I was you in bands.  My goal at the moment is quite simple brainskan.  I want to get my headphones working on my edirol ua-101, import songs and be able to practice finger drumming along with them on my akai drumming pads.
<corshmock1> If I can get that working for the moment I'll be happy before I start making trouble for myself with technology again.
<corshmock1> *when I was young
<corshmock1> Musically I'm very simplistic in my ways.
<corshmock1> But also I would love to make good quality videos too.
<corshmock1> Put them up on youtube for a laugh.
<brainskan> Are you having audio issues? I just messed up my laptop last night trying to fix not hearing any sound. I had to totally reinstall 19.10 from scratch. Fortunately, I didn't have much of anything on that laptop, but I still have to spend a bunch of time reinstalling software.
<brainskan> Yeah, I just do music and art as a hobby these days. I'm a crusty old guy that has to work far to much.
<brainskan> Have you tinkered at all with KDEnlive, the video editing app? I've done a few basic things with it. The learning curve is a bit steep, but not too impossible.
<brainskan> That's what I have been using. It seems very powerful. I might look around for a more simple video editing app at some point.
<brainskan> I have to run, get a few things done at the office before I head home. Hope you get your headphones working!
<corshmock1> Has anyone else experienced Ubuntu Studio 18.04 running quite slowly?  I was on 19.10 and it flew along.  Maybe there are things I need to configure?
<circuitbone> 18 ran well on my nuc celeron 4gig . upgraded to 19 yesterday. Nothing majorly different yet.
<corshmock1> Welcome back brainskan
<corshmock1> I haven't tinkered with anything as I've been trying to get this system working for a while.  I'm still not there because now I'm finding 18.04 a little sluggish
<lastebill1> is there a reasonable functional autotune clone that you could recommend?
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-30
<corshmock> I take it all the conversations are in pms?
<OvenWerks> more likely a holiday weekend is keeping people busy. I generally don't do PMs at all.
<corshmock> Thanks.  Lucky you all having a holiday weekend.  I'm looking at the System76 Meerkat.  Have you, or has anyone else tried one?  Or any other mini pc with Ubuntu Studio?
<OvenWerks> I know of noone who has tried one. It seems to be an i3 (like the nuk... nuk inside?) The i3 is two cores 4 threads. latency should be run at 64/2 or higher unless the hyperthreading is turned off. It depends on what you want to do.I would think this is the same as any other i3 based desktop but in a small form factor.
<corshmock> I believe it goes up to i7
<corshmock> It starts at 499$ and goes up as you add.  It can go up to 6Tb in SSD
<corshmock> 16, maybe 32Gb of RAM.
<corshmock> It seems like a serious power house of a tiny little box
<corshmock> If I'm to believe what I've been reading, it's reliable too.  I thought it would be interesting, seeing as it is comes as a Linus machine, that I'd throw it out there
<corshmock> doublehelix can you make up your mind Friend?  Are you coming or going?
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-01
<OvenWerks> corshmock: I would worry about heating or is the i7 a "mobile" model (two cores four threads)
<OvenWerks> corshmock: in my case, I must have pci and pcie slots
<corshmock> OvenWerks:  you will always lose me every time brother. Great to hear from you Pal
<OvenWerks> corshmock: there is a mobile i7 that is basically a little bit better i3 with bigger, faster cache. That has heat disapation and power use similar to an i3 but with the i7 name (and price) attached to it. That is what is found in most laptops with an "i7"
<OvenWerks> for a box that size (nuc size) that is about the best that can be used and still cooled ti within safe limits
<corshmock> OvenWerks: thank you again brother.  I have never had the opportunity to deal with hardware at all
<studiobot> Karel M. was added by: Karel M.
<lastebill1> what's your (free) autotune alternative of choice?
<sirriffsalothp> lastebill1: talent :D
<lastebill1> sirriffsalothp: A sarcastic smart ass answear, worthy of the early 90s...
<lastebill1> or the arc community
<sirriffsalothp> lastebill1: takker <3
<sirriffsalothp> lastebill1: to answer your question though, the autotunes I've tried that are under free software licenses aren't that sophisticated yet and work very poorly.. you'd be better off trying some VST's
<lastebill1> right.   So do you happen to have any autotuneish vst's that were ok?
<lastebill1> I got a license for melodyne (vst).  It's ok and does the job well enough for my purposes, but messing with that license stuff is a pain in the ass.  And it is very unstable...
<sirriffsalothp> lastebill1: that's the life in these parts I suppose, or just do the autotune on some pirated software and pretend it's free software :P
<sirriffsalothp> lastebill1: how anyone would sue you by successfully proving that you're using their autotune in one of your songs is beyond me. Unless they'd have a warrant to see your studio session or something, lol
<lastebill1> sirriffsalothp: I guess I could yarr, do that.  Where's my pegleg and parrot?
<lastebill1> sirriffsalothp: nah, to old for that stuff
<sirriffsalothp> lastebill1: haha, lykke til ;)
<OvenWerks> lastebill1: Autotune from the x42 plugins
<Martin77> Hi, I can't get zynaddsubfx to work as a plugin. the vst is only a windows with 16 slots sliders
<corshmock> When I start Jack, I don't see my audio interface in there (edirol ua-101).  Ubuntu can see it alright.  When I start Ardour, I select the edirol as my input and output device (probably doesn't make any sense) and I get, failed to open audio device.  Have I got everything completely wrong here?
<OvenWerks> corshmock: "when I start jack" does not give enough info. Do you mean jack will not start? (started how?) or that whatever utility you are using to start jack does not show your edirol as a device choice?
<corshmock> Thanks OvenWerks, I start qjackctl and yes it starts but it doesn't show my edirol.  Is this correct behaviour?  I thought qjackctl was used for setting up connections like audio interface.  I've got a feeling that I've got this whole thing all wrong.
<corshmock> Hey I just ran it again and now it can see my edirol. All ten inputs and outputs!  So am I correct in saying, I can use qjackctl to direct the output to my headphones (once I can work out which outputs the headphones are)?
<corshmock> No matter what connections I make, I can't seem to get the output to go to the headphones.  It seems like a really lovely piece of software if I could only get it to work for me :)
<corshmock> I'd really appreciate it if anyone can offer me any help on this.
<corshmock> How's it going brainskan?
<brainskan> I am trying to copy a small portion of a larger array into a new smaller array. I can't figure out the syntax for that. Can anyone point me in the right direction of what to look for?
<brainskan> Going good, corshmock. Thanks! How are you doing?
<brainskan> Good to see you again.
<corshmock> Not bad mate.  I'm trying to get jack to direct output to the headphones on my ua-101, so plenty of fun
<brainskan> Here's an example of what I am looking for: Let's say I have an array with 10 items in it. But I want to copy the 3rd through the 8th items in the array into a new array. How might I do that? It seems like I would need to have a method for selecting a set of values at a start index through an ending index point.
<brainskan> Oh no... You're still trying to make that work? Audio problems like that can really be tricky sometimes. I feel your pain.
<corshmock> I'll get it to work if it kills me.  I've been working on getting the OS going for the past few weeks.  Now it's time to play with studio.
<corshmock> I never seem to see anyone talking in here.  Is everyone very shy or do they stay logged in when they're asleep?
<brainskan> I found my answer FINALLY!!!!! It's called "array slicing" and I found a weird reference for SC array syntax in a Wikipedia article for "Array Slicing" in many computer languages. Why ... why is everything so hard to figure out in this language?
<brainskan> I just joined the other day for the first time, when I met you the other day. Sorry, I'm not sure about activity level.
<brainskan> Also ... I am super dumb. I just realized I posted a question about SuperCollider by mistake here. I have to much jumbled in my mind right now. Sorry
<corshmock> I didn't realize you were a Newbie too brainskan
<corshmock> Which language are you using to program?
<brainskan> I'm the Forever Noob :-D
<brainskan> I am trying to work on a project in a sound synthesis language called "SuperCollider."
<brainskan> The problem is it's a very cryptic and often poorly documented language. It's very powerful and flexible though. I will keep banging my head against the wall until I figure it out! RAWRRRR!
<corshmock> It seems to be extremely complicated.  Fair play for taking on such a task!
<lastebill1> OvenWerks: thanks for the tip, I'm going to try it out :)
<studiobot> Yana Suryana was removed by: Yana Suryana
